# Sobredimensionar 20% ó quedarse corto en 20%



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 26, 2008)

Buenas foristas escribo este tema ya que me surgió una duda en una contienda que tuvimos en determinado thread, en donde discutíamos sobre:

*¿será mejor sobrealimentar que estar corto?*

Lo escribo ya que mi propuesta viene de la siguiente manera:

Si se tiene una potencia de 100W rms y un altavoz de 150W rms vas a carecer de potencia para mover el woofer como es, entonces iras subiendo volumen o gain hasta que se aprecia una determinada distorsión, si no es así entonces entramos en la siguiente pregunta: 

*¿con cuanta fidelidad es capaz de entregar la potencia los 100W rms? *

Lo digo porque todas las potencias tienes un porcentaje de distorsión o THD, quizás la potencia dé su maximo watiaje de 100W rms con 5% de distorsión, entonces entregaríamos al woofer una señal sucia o distorsionada y que se podría dañar por clipping por poner un ejemplo.

Ahora vamos con un ejemplo mas factible: Con música la señal es alterna, pero no senoidal, sino unas ondas con muchos picos y de muchísimas frecuencias distintas. En esto todos estamos claros (creo)   







La señal distorsionada, es algo así, fíjense en los picos de la onda(estaras enviando señal continua al woofer):






Yo digo que la única manera de saber en que volumen y potencia el amplificador es capaz de dar su máximo poder sin distorsión es probando con un osciloscopio! 

Por eso digo que siempre es necesario montar una potencia de 200W rms para un woofer de 150 (sobrealimentar por lo menos un 20%) ya que no necesitaras colocarle todo el volumen para llegar a su máximo poder y mejor aun sin distorsión!

Hasta *fernandoae* me puede dar la razón:


			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> AZ81 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuente: Amplificador Volfenhag me esta quemando el woofer.

Por favor Espero sus respuestas! Respuestas serias, con bases y bien argumentadas!

De antemano muchas gracias por su atención!

PD: fue editado el enlace de la pagina de discusión, al comienzo! *Trhead*


----------



## maurihuarte (Nov 26, 2008)

Yo en particular no me arriesgaría a colocar un amplificador de mayor potencia que la del parlante. Por que para hacer esto tengo que presuponer que el usuario final es una persona que tiene plena conciencia de lo que sucederá cuando aumente la ganancia de dicho amp superando así la capacidad del altavoz.
Aclaro que esto es solo mi opinión.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2008)

La matemática fría del asunto.

Sabemos que P=V*I. Como dijo Don Ohm, V=I*R, entonces, si le damos vuelta las palabras, I=V/R.
Si juntamos la potencia con las palabras de Ohm, P=V^2/R.
También está el señor Joule, que un día se levantó inspirado y dijo: Q=I^2*R*t.
Calor, corriente, resistencia y tiempo.
Usando la fórmula de más arriba, un parlante de 100W y 8 Ohms está preparado para soportar: 100W=V^2/8r, o haciendo la cuenta, V=28,28V. Redondeemos en 30V.
Con más que ese voltaje entre sus bornes, aparecen problemas. MUY probablemente, no aparezcan con sólo 31V, pero van a aparecer en algún momento. El aislante que recubre los alambres de la bobina se va a romper y a conducir como no debe.
Inclusive los cables (los buenos y si los miran con cuidado) traen escrito cuántos volts soportan con seguridad.
¿Cómo es el asunto, entonces, de que soporte una potencia RMS y una musical del doble?
Ahora es donde agarra la posta Joule y empieza a correr. Sabemos que el aislante no se rompe tan fácil por tensión (por lo menos usemos el aislante de los transformadores, que soporta los 220 sin problemas), peeeeeeeeero... ¿Y si se calienta?
Un pico de tensión en el alambre va a generar un pico de corriente y éste, uno de calor. Ese calor se disipa más o menos rápido porque se genera durante muy poco tiempo, así que el esmalte se mantiene en condiciones.
Matemática con nuestro 100W/8r, suponiendo que tiene 200W "musicales":
Por Ohm, los 30V generan una corriente de 3,75A. Corriente a máxima potencia RMS.
Por el proceso del principio, para los 200W tiene que haber 40V (qué poco que parece, ¿no?) y esos 40V van a generar una corriente de 5A. Corriente a máxima potencia "musical", o sea, pico de corriente.
A máxima potencia RMS, instante a instante, el parlante disipa la misma cantidad de calor que genera, y esto está relacionado con los (3,75A)^2, o sea, una magnitud proporcional a 14.
A potencia "musical", esta magnitud se va a 25, casi el doble. Un pico soporta, pasa el tiempo, disipa el calor extra, otro pico, tiempo para disipar... Y así sigue el cuento. 
¿Cuánto es ese tiempo para disipar? Hablanos de segundos, o inclusive de fracciones.
Si se mantuviera esa alta corriente por suficiente tiempo, el alambre alcanzaría temperatura como para quemar el esmalte y hacer un lindo desastre.

En el otro rincón del cuadrilátero tenemos al amplificador.
Acá déjenme dar por sentado esto (porque es más largo si no): Cuando la onda alcanza el máximo (o sea, un valor de pico +V), la disipación es mínima. Cuando llega a 0V, otra vez la disipación es mínima. En los puntos medios de la onda es donde la disipación alcanza los máximos.
Sigo: Si miramos la curva de eficiencia de un clase AB (los más comunes), vemos que la eficiencia va del 20/30% al 60/70% (el máximo teórico está casi en el 80%, y los límites que puse son los extremos), subiendo a medida que aumenta la potencia.
Más o menos de la mitad de la potencia en adelante, la disipación va a ser aproximadamente la misma gracias a este aumento de eficiencia.
Sumemos que la distorsión total de un amplificador no crece mucho que digamos con la potencia y vamos a la conclusión: Convienen amplificador (bien diseñados) funcionando a potencias altas, cerca de sus máximos, y parlantes funcionando no demasiado cerca de sus límites.
Si un amplificador se calienta demasiado, se apaga (bendita protección). Uno se queda caliente porque no hay más sonido por un rato, pero con todos los equipos intactos.
Si un parlante se calienta demasiado, se quema el aislante y entra en corto. Si el amplificador no tiene una protección contra cortos... Uno se queda caliente porque no hay más música, y no tiene más parlante. En el peor de los casos, no se salva ni el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2008)

Cuando se usa un amplificador, nunca se le exige en forma contínua la potencia máxima que es capaz de proporcionar (a menos que sea uno para viola electrica). Normalmente, se busca la maxima potencia posible sin distorsión, y dado que (en general) la música tiene un rango dinámico de potencia entre 12 y 15dB, esto es lo que determina cual es la potencia maxima contínua que se le extrae a un amplificador. Por ejemplo, si tenemos un etapa de 200 W de potencia maxima sin distorsión, está claro que no le puedo pedir esa potencia en forma permanente por que solo podría hacerlo si le pusiera a la entrada un tono senoidal de amplitud constante y la música es una suma de senos y cosenos de frecuencia y amplitud variables en el rango de arriba, así que esta idea no funciona. La que funciona entonces es aplicar una señal de entrada de tal magnitud que cuando se tenga el maximo de esa señal, el amplificador entregue su potencia máxima, pero esto solo dura unos milisegundos y la potencia promedio es inferior en al menos 10dB a la potencia máxima disponible.
Todo este cuento significa que: a una etapa de 200 W, lo maximo que puedo sacarle para asegurar que nunca haya distorsión son unos pobres 13 W.

Y antes de que digan "...dejá de hablar bobadas..." les recuerdo las condiciones iniciales: no quiero que nunca distorsione, y eso es parte de la discusión que están tratando.

Ahora bien, la otra parte que no estan considerando es la "eficiencia del parlante", por que muy alegremente tiran potencias y otros numeros pero sin considerar esto. La historia de la eficiencia hecha corta es: Si tengo un parlante de 88dB/W/m y otro de 91db/W/m de eficiencia, para el mismo nivel de potencia aplicada, el segundo "suena el doble de fuerte" que el primero, así que podría bajarle la potencia a la mitad sin perder nada.

Moraleja: Eso de sobrealimentar no entiendo de que se trata. Si yo excedo la potencia del parlante => lo voy a quemar, tarde o temprano. Si no quiero que distorsione, no tengo que pedirle (en general, depende del tipo de música) mas de entre 16 y 32 veces menos la potencia maxima de la etapa (ver ejemplo de arriba). Esto ultimo no es invento mío, hay un conjunto de estudios realizados sobre gran cantidad de música diversa que determina estos límites. De hecho, el método recomendado por ST para el calculo de los disipadores usa esta misma técnica para estimar la potencia a disipar y mantener la economía en los disipadores.

En resumen, puedo yo poner un amplificador de 200 W para mover un parlante de 50 W?
Seguro que no sé. Lo de arriba me dice que si, pero no hay que engañarse, lo que hay que conocer es la potencia media aplicada.  Si nos creemos que es de 10 veces menor que la maxima (10dB), entonces es 20W y si el parlante se las aguanta en forma contínua, no hay mucho de que preocuparse (los picos matan los transistores por segunda ruptura, pero a los parlantes no les importan mucho). Pero verán hay muchos datos que no conocemos en forma cierta y el primero es la potencia eficaz que se aguanta el parlante. Si a eso le sumamos que los parlantes chinos dicen tener 400W o 500W disponibles, con un imán de 200 gr y una bobina con un cablecito que no da "ni asco" ya tengo que empezar a pensar mejor cuanta manija le voy a dar al amplificador.

Espero que esto aporte alguna luz mas sobre esta discusión.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2008)

No es mala tu teoría, EZavalla, pero tiene un punto debilísimo: El Compresor.
Ese aparatito tan simple, te tira por tierra todo lo que puedas suponer de rangos dinámicos. Con suerte estamos hablando de 6dB, en vez de unos 12 a 15.
Si viste una cadena de sonido para vivo, o para grabación o para lo que fuera, habrás notado que hay un compresor SIEMPRE. Y la mayoría de los sonidistas son bastante fanáticos de los rangos dinámicos cortos. Suena chato, pero es fácil que suene "más o menos bien" y no satura nada en la consola. Adiós lucecitas rojas.
Calcular un amplificador o un sistema de parlantes sin tener esto en cuenta, es como desarrollar un auto con 2cm de despeje al piso, total las calles son lisitas, como en los planos. 
Cuando mencionás a ST y el cálculo de disipadores, mencionás la palabra clave: Economía. Lo que dice ST (y tantas otras compañías) es que el MÍNIMO disipador se calcula tomando en cuenta este rango dinámico grande. Si ese disipador se encuentra con la señal de un compresor y un sonidista "chato"...
Idealmente, vas a tener un rango dinámico importante (y qué bien que suena la música cuando lo tiene). En la práctica...

La intención del post es, hasta donde entiendo, saber de qué manera se logra un mejor resultado: sobrealimentando un sistema de parlantes o dejándolo un poco por debajo de su máxima, siempre con el mismo resultado en SPL.
La sobrealimentación de la que se habla, cuenta con ese rango dinámico del que hablás, más aun, depende de él. Hace que casi toda la señal caiga entre el límite RMS y el ¨musical". Y sí, es probable que lo termine quemando cuando ChatoSound meta compresor.
Hay muchísimos más aspectos a considerar. Uno de los principales, como dijiste, es conocer los parámetros de los parlantes. Supongamos que los conocemos, si no, se acabó todo antes de empezar.
Otro: SPL 1W/1M. Supongamos que tenemos el mismo, si no estamos otra vez analizando dos cosas difíciles de comparar.
Podemos seguir, pero en definitiva, estamos de acuerdo en no sobrealimentar parlantes, ¿no?

Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No es mala tu teoría, EZavalla, pero tiene un punto debilísimo: El Compresor.
> Ese aparatito tan simple, te tira por tierra todo lo que puedas suponer de rangos dinámicos. Con suerte estamos hablando de 6dB, en vez de unos 12 a 15.



Excelente punto! No lo había tenido en cuenta para el planteo. Y sip, como muy bien decís, el abuso del compresor por muchos sonidistas te aplasta exageradamente el rango dinámico y te aumenta por ende la potencia media aplicada. Claro que si contrato un tipo que haga eso.....bueno, mejor no lo digo. Aún así, he escuchado CD comerciales que se "escuchan muy fuerte" pero totalmente chato por el uso de compresores, total...lo que buscan es nivel del volumen, no calidad.
Pero aun considerando un exceso de compresion para una reducción del rango dinámico a 6dB, eso es multiplicar la potencia media por mas o menos la misma relación, por lo que en el ejemplo tendríamos alrededor de 80W aplicados al parlante.



			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Podemos seguir, pero en definitiva, estamos de acuerdo en no sobrealimentar parlantes, ¿no?



Seguro que estamos de acuerdo! Para que voy a "sobrealimentar" (que termino raro) un parlante, si cuando opera sin distorsion del amplificador (con señales comprimidas o no) ya está "sobrealimentado" en un 120% a un 1600%.

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 3, 2008)

Bueno si tienen razón, por mas fea que ser vea la gráfica de las ondas de la música, siempre será senoidal, amplíen cada vez mas la imagen para que lo logren captar!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2008)

No entendí, Yoangel.
Que las de audio son senoidales, lo sé. No necesito comprobarlo.
Que no son senoidales puras, también lo sé.
¿A dónde apunta la sugerencia tuya?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 4, 2008)

Pues era una simple exclamacion que yo hacía, solo estaba afirmando lo que dicen de las ondas de la musica, ya que yo creia que no eran senoidales del todo pero ya veo que SI. Pero ahora me surge una duda de la que vos planteas; que quieres decir con: 

*¿que las ondas de la música no son senoidales puras?*

PD: se que en un momento fue de tensión sobre las discusiones, pero ya he madurado un poco mi percepción y he aprendido de los demás, gracias por haberme soportado en algún momento y en especial al moderador Lion. Espero que no sean contiendas si no que entremos en debates sobre las posibilidades. Si he cometido falla, me disculpo ante toda la comunidad! 

Yoangel Lazaro

Un cordial saludo!


----------



## mabauti (Dic 4, 2008)

¿esto es una encuesta? de cualquier manera yo lo subalimentaria. Pocas veces se utiliza un amplificador al 100%.

Desde luego, un buen diseñador lo dejaria lo mas cerca posible de su potencia de trabajo y tomaria en cuenta los lugares donde se pondria en fucnionamiento. 

Ademas, en lo personal no me agrada el sonido a altos decibeles (º<


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2008)

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> ... que quieres decir con:
> *¿que las ondas de la música no son senoidales puras?*



Veamos: Senoidal pura es una onda de la forma  y=Bsen(Cx), donde B y C son constantes.
En audio, escuchar una señal pura es bastante raro y aburrido. Lo interesante del audio es que se compone de una suma de ondas puras de distintas amplitudes y frecuencias que la transformadorrman en una onda compleja. 
El ejemplo más conocido son los armónicos. La onda fundamental y cada una de sus armónicas son puras, son "de libro". El resultado de la suma es una onda bastante mas fea al dibujarla, pero muchísimo más interesante al oído.
Si a eso le sumamos que cada uno de los instrumentos y de las voces (que componen la canción) aporta lo suyo de "caos", tenemos un resultado bien feo para dibujar, pero muy lindo para escuchar.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 4, 2008)

"Desde luego, un buen diseñador lo dejaria lo mas cerca posible de su potencia de trabajo y tomaria en cuenta los lugares donde se pondria en fucnionamiento."
Un buen diseñador sobredimensiona los amplificador para evitar distorsion.

"Ademas, en lo personal no me agrada el sonido a altos decibeles..."
A mi me encanta hacer sonar las alarmas de otros autos cuando paso al lado 

En definitiva yo lo unico que puedo decir es que hay que evitar el clipping!
Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 4, 2008)

EEEERGA de verdad muchas gracias por la explicacion, eso que vos escribistes es cierto y yo lo sabia pero no lo entendía ahora SI y gracias a vos.

Y a toda la comunidad en general gracias, poco a poco se aprende algo mas!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 4, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Un buen diseñador sobredimensiona los amplificador para evitar distorsion.
> 
> En definitiva yo lo unico que puedo decir es que hay que evitar el clipping!
> Saludos



fernandoae tienes razon, los marcas como RF y MTX (entre otras muchas mas) anuncian una potencia en su pagina comercial, sin embargo al comprar el amplificador te la entregan con un certificado, el cual siempre anuncia un poco mas de lo que creias obtener! por ejemplo: la RF T4000.1 anuncia en su pagina web 4000W RMS a 1ohm; un pana tiene el amplificador y se lo entregaron con el certificado el cual informaciónrma que son 4600W RMS a 1ohm. Yo siendo consumidor no me molestaría porque el amplificador mande un poco mas de potencia, me molestaría en caso contrario, que mande menos de lo especificado!

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 5, 2008)

De nada Yoangel

Ahora, sin ánimos de romper mitos ni entrar en discusiones, ¿4600W RMS en 1Ω? ¿En una potencia de Car Audio?
La fría, fea  y maldita matemática dice:
4600W RMS en 1Ω son ondas senoidales de 97V de pico, hasta ahí, de acuerdo. Pero con ese voltaje necesitás casi 68A en los cables continuamente.
Peor aun: en la alimentación de 12V necesitás casi 385A continuos para esa potencia RMS suponiendo una eficiencia del 100%.
Con 4000W RMS la cosa no mejora mucho...
O hay unos números mentirosos de los señores de Rockford o tienen una manera peculiar de definir RMS.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 5, 2008)

Ese amplificador tiene fusible de 400A. Y el amigo en su carro tiene dos baterías adicionales de 1400A c/u y todavía no alimenta bien el amplificador, vá a comprar un alternador para el carro de 200A y va a sustituir esas baterias por 3 de 2400A c/u, sin contar que todo la instalacion es cable 0 desde la bateria hasta el amplificador. No se crean el audio de carro acá en Venezuela esta muy avanzado! Y por lo menos yo no subestimo el sonido de carro!

Comparen el tamaño del amplificador!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 5, 2008)

yo t digo amiga mia, q si el equipo lleva 400A (reales) de corriente, con el tamaño q tiene, se quema todo el equipo de una.

el equipo entero, con el tamaño y todo, hace de fusible.

yo me rio bastante de todo esto.

otra cosita... las baterias de ese coche..son mas grandes q el coche?
jeje
pues no pueden poseer 1200A cada una.

habria q unir en paralelo unas 16 baterias grandes (reales, no imaginarias) para lograr esa corriente.

espero disculpen mi forma de ser, pero medio q me joden las mentiritas.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2008)

Bueno yo que estoy mas metido en el tema te puedo asegurar que los 4600W son reales. es mas porque no te fijas las especificaciones de la Rockford Fosgate T15KW.
Lo mismo los de las baterias, vienen de 1200 A/H  se usan mas que nada en instalaciones de energia fotovoltaica.
Si no me crees mucho date una vuelta por aca http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46


----------



## mabauti (Dic 5, 2008)

yo en lo personal le pongo subalimentacion


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2008)

Hey Draco de esto estoy hablando (fijate el tamaño del puerto del bass reflex):


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2008)

Yo no reniego tampoco de la potencia que se puede obtener en un equipo de Car Audio, Yoangel.
Lo único que digo es que esas potencias que aparecen escritas con letras tan grandes, son bastante mentirosas. Más a mi favor: La RF de la que habla Fernandoae dice entregar 15KW RMS (sí, 15000 W) en puente sobre 2 cargas de ¡1/2Ω!
Otra vez, llamemos a la matemática: P=V*I, y en esto estamos de acuerdo (supongo).
15000=12.X, y despejando; X=1250A.
Eso es lo que consumiría de la batería esa potencia con un rendimiento del 100%. Como es una AB, el rendimiento no va a pasar del 60%, haciendo una regla de 3 muy simple, llegamos a poco más de 2000A.
Esos son muchos amperes, aunque si están disponibles... Quizá se pueda, ¿no?
Pero acá es donde aparece el punto más evidente de la mentira: Leés en las especificaciones que la alimentación está hecha con unos cables "1/0 Gauge". Para quien no lo sepa, esos cables tienen una sección de 53.5mm² y una corriente máxima (en el mejor de los casos) de 170A. Harían falta más de 10 de esos cables para alimentar esta potencia (con 13 llegamos al mínimo, pero trabajarían a 90ºC).
Más aun, si esa potencia tuviera un (tremendamente asombroso) rendimiento del 90%, a plena potencia tendría que disipar 1500W. Esa es la potencia de una plancha... Con números excelentísimos (casi irreales) de rendimiento para un AB, digamos 70%, hay 4500W de disipación. Eso es MUCHÍSIMO calor.

Hoy parece que los Watts, Amperes y Volts son como caramelos, y RMS se convirtió en el envoltorio...

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2008)

Si, pero los 1200A no es algo continuo!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 7, 2008)

Verga, hoy estoy muy confundido!

Creo que toda (si toda, sin excepción) las marcas amplificador y subwoofers de auto están mintiendo!

O todavía habrá algún  factor que desconozco?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Si, pero los 1200A no es algo continuo!



Entonces alguien me mintió toda la vida con el significado de RMS... Y si hay un pico de 1200A yo no quiero estar ni cerca de donde se produzca   . 
Si el que maneja tiene un marcapasos, calculo que se lo detiene... O lo pone a funcionar como loco...  
Y si como decís vos, los 1200A no son continuos, ¿cuántos transistores de potencia harán falta para lograr resistir, sin quemarse, tan tremenda patada de corriente?. ¿Y la fuente? ¿Cuántos más?.

Es de 4 canales, con dos y dos, en puente, entrega 15KW. Entonces, son 7500W por par, 3750W por amplificador. Si un transistor de mucha potencia disipa unos 300W, otra regla de tres maldita y da que hacen falta 12,5 (van a ser 13) transistores por rama, eso es 26 por cada amplificador, 104 en total. Pero no termina ahí la mala noticia: El margen de seguridad imprescindible dice que no conviene usarlos mucho más allá del 70% de su potencia, así que los 104 transistores son sólo el 70%. En total debería haber 149. Eso son 37,25 por cada amplificador, o sea, 38. 
En total, 152, y en el mejor de los casos. Y sólo hablamos de los de potencia, y considerándolos ideales...
¿Te lográs imaginar semejante cantidad de transistores adentro de sólo un equipo? Y si hilamos fino con la disipación, se pone peor aún.
Ah, me olvidaba de la fuente, que tiene que poder entregar esa potencia, y esto implica otros muchos transistores.
No estoy diciendo nada que sea novedoso. Si todos sabemos este tipo de cosas, ¿cómo puede alguien creer que un amplificador con 3 o 4 transistores por rama puede entregar semejantes potencias?

Si querés otro argumento (lamentablemente, también es físico y está en contra de la potencia declarada), 15KW son 20HP. ¿De dónde salen? Del motor del auto, y no hay otra fuente de energía en el sistema.

Sumemos todo y da que para lograr esas potencias hay que sacrificar casi todo el baúl en baterías (¡y cómo pesan!), buena parte del habitáculo para acomodar semejante cantidad de transistores y disipadores y una parte de la potencia del motor. Y los parlantes los colgamos de las ventanillas.
En definitiva, pueden viajar dos personas, despacito, aturdidas y más vale que no tengan un marcapasos...

Y sí, Yoangel, a mi criterio están mintiendo descaradamente en las potencias. Quizá sean valores teóricos, de pico y cuando les cae un rayo los que se promocionan como RMS.
El punto más endeble de la mentira está en que TODA la energía que necesita el amplificador viene de una conexión de 12V. Si se hace la cuenta sobre el consumo que tenés ahí... Algo huele mal en Dinamarca...
Buscá un Line Array comercial de 10000W y vas a entender el tamaño de mi desconfianza basándote en el tamaño de esos equipos.
Buscá las corrientes que maneja una LOCOMOTORA Diesel-Eléctrica y vas a entender mi desconfianza en ese otro aspecto.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2008)

"¿cómo puede alguien creer que un amplificador con 3 o 4 transistores por rama puede entregar semejantes potencias? "
Y a vos quien te dijo que son 3-4 transistores?
Mira aca si queres saber como son adentro:
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/

"Si querés otro argumento (lamentablemente, también es físico y está en contra de la potencia declarada), 15KW son 20HP. ¿De dónde salen? Del motor del auto, y no hay otra fuente de energía en el sistema. "
Salen de unos brutos alternadores y unas cuantas baterias.

"Sumemos todo y da que para lograr esas potencias hay que sacrificar casi todo el baúl en baterías "
Pensas que eso no se hace?

Y ya se cual es el tamaño de un line array... pero tambien hay algunos parlantitos acordes a estas potencias. YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Mira aca si queres saber como son adentro:
> http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/


Precisamente... 
Acá http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Linear_Power_8002SW/inside2.jpg hay uno de los de esa página. Tiene 12 transistores por rama con encapsulados TO3 metálico, que es uno de los que más potencia puede manejar (250W, esto da 3000W de máxima) y dice entregar... 800W en 4 u 8Ω.
A ese sí le creo la potencia, o por lo menos no le desconfío tanto.
Si vemos el Rockford Fosgate de 15KW (2*7500W RMS/0,5Ω o 4*3750W) en la misma página, se nota que son 10 transistores/rama, dos menos que en el otro modelo y encima, en un encapsulado con menor disipación (si llegara a ser el TO3PBL tiene 200W como máximo, aunque me parece que es más chico)... Eso ya te limita a 4*2000W de pico en el mejor de los casos, con un rendimiento del 100% y sin márgenes de seguridad. Con un rendimiento casi ideal del 70% y un margen de seguridad del 30%, estás en unos "tristes" 980W. Eso sería correcto, si no tomamos en cuenta el desfasaje de corriente que produce el parlante, que molesta a la hora de disipar calor en los transistores. En números gordos, supongo que esa potencia será de unos 4*750W de pico (3000W en total)sin que arranquen los problemas en los transistores.
Yo diría que ahí sí puedo empezar a considerar la cuestión. Más que por los cables de alimentación está limitado a 2000W RMS (12V*175A), así que un pico de 3000 no es descabellado.



			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> (los 15KW/20HP de alimentación) Salen de unos brutos alternadores y unas cuantas baterias.


¿Y los alternadores se mueven con el set de pedales que viene para instalar?
Los mueve el motor, que es la única fuente de energía en el sistema. ¡Marchen 20HP para el baúl! (y un poco más también, porque no es perfecto el sistema).



			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Y ya se cual es el tamaño de un line array... pero tambien hay algunos parlantitos acordes a estas potencias. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvXY-Cgpz68&mode=related&search=


Si, y si escuchás lo que dicen los tipos mientras no está sonando ese monstruito, tiene instalados "over six thousand Watts of power". "Más de seis mil Watts de potencia" (¿será tanta?), y si dice "más de" quiere decir que no hay mucha más, si no lo diría con bombos y platillos. De hecho, esa es la potenci máxima RMS que soporta (6KW), y 12KW de pico. Te harian falta dos de esos y 3000W más para soportar los "15KW RMS" (cada vez me suena más ridículo) del aparato este.
Acá tenés un foro donde hablan del JackHammer: 
http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91324
Son ellos y en inglés los que dicen que es una porquería. Casi 170 kilos de parlante, unos 55cm de largo, 23 pulgadas de diámetroy nadie dice que suene bien... Yo no lo escuché más que en ese videíto, así que no opino.

En resumen: No reniego del Car Audio. Se logran cosas muy buenas y bastante potencia, junto con sistemas que suenan muy bien, pero de ahí a que haya miles de Watts en un baúl...

No creo que lleguemos a nada discutiendo el tema: vos tenés una posición, basada (hasta donde sé) en el tamaño de un tubo de sintonía y "Pimp My Car". Supongo que tendrás más argumentos.
Yo tengo otra, basada en la matemática del asunto. Ni yo acepto como válidos los argumentos que me planteás, ni vos los que yo planteo.
Creo que lo mejor va a ser dejarlo así, porque no vamos a ponernos de acuerdo.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2008)

No lo creas entonces, y yo no me apoyo en el tamaño de un tubo de sintonia y en prgramitas de la tv.
Yo desde los 18 que tengo un taller y me dedico al car audio, ahora tengo 21 casi 22... y muchas horas de boludeo con el tema. Saludos
Ahh y lo de los pedales te aseguro que te vas a cansar   Ademas en ningun momento dije que la potencia requerida no sale del motor


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 20, 2009)

Bueno creo que encontré a un forista que tiene mi mismo pensamiento, o mas bien yo tengo el pensamiento de él:  


			
				andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> compra un parlante acorde a la potencia que uses, tene en cuenta que en audio pro, para trabajar tranquilo, el amplificador debe ser capaz de entregar un 20% mas de potencia que la que requiere el parlante, por ej, tenes un sub de 1000, necesitas en la potencia 1200w, esto es para evitar el clip, ademas las potencias son medidas en 1khz, por lo que si la usas en graves no rinde lo mismo, esto es en lo que te puedo ayudar


A esto es a lo que me refiero con la introducción inicial de este thread!

Ese comentario se encuentra acá en el séptimo post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20614.html

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 20, 2009)

Te estás acercando a otro punto de esos "casi verdaderos" que aparecen a cada rato en audio.

Veamos a QSC, por ejemplo.
El QSC CX-302 es, a efectos comerciales, un amplificador de 1200W y según el post al que hacés referencia, apto para usarse en un parlante de 1000W.
La realidad dice que es uno de 1200W teóricos, en puente y sobre 4Ω. Si seguís en la tabla de potencias de ese amplificador, en puente y sobre 8Ω da 700W (otra vez, teóricos). Un parlante de 1000W RMS/8Ω los va a manejar bien...

Si no se conecta en puente, está muy claro que la potencia va a ser menor.

Son cosas como estas las que se mezclan y dan como resultado una linda confusión. Fijate si encontrás un par "amplificador/parlante" en uso y chequeá las impedancias y potencias. Apostaría a que es una configuración como la que te menciono más arriba.

El caso de los subwoofers del que habla el autor de aquel post es cierto. Como la potencia se mide a 1KHz (en general), a frecuencias de 200Hz o menos es muy probable que tengan un poco menos. Si tienen una caída de "apenas" 3dB, están entregando la mitad de la potencia... Eso se resta todavía de la potencia que ya estaba por debajo de la máxima soportada por el parlante...

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2009)

Oooppssss volvemos a la misma historia

Yo quisiera ver...digo VER no escuchar un parlante operando a 1000 watts de potencia. Voy a descartar que existan amplificador capaces de entregar 1 kilowatt por que es perfectamente posible hacerlo, pero NO EXISTEN PARLANTES QUE SOPORTEN UN KILOWATT EN FORMA CONTINUA!, como no los hay de 700, 500 o 250. Esas potencias son de pico durante unos pocos milisegundos y ahí se acaba la historia.
No voy a empezar a sacar cuentas por que algunos se van a marear, pero hagamos una compararcion que todos conocemos: Han visto las "estufas de cuarzo"? Esas que tienen dos velas de algo parecido a un vidrio con una resistencia electrica adentro y que calientan bastante? Bueno, esas dos velas estan disipando, minimo, 1200 watts (1.2Kwatts) y para disipar esa potencia en forma contínua usan un alambre especialmente diseñado para ponerse al rojo y no palmar en el intento, estan cubiertas del coso ese que le dicen "cuarzo" pero que no sé que es (?) y ESTAN EXPUESTAS AL AIRE LIBRE para que se transmita el calor (claro, es una estufa). Hasta acá todo OK?

Bueno, cuando se presente alguien que con bases medianamente científicas me explique como puede hacer la bobina de un parlante para disipar 1 KWatt de potencia, sin ponerse al rojo y prender fuego al cono del parlante, estando encerrada entre paredes de metal (pero sin contacto con ellas) y con un gap de 1/2 milimetro para cada lado voy a empezar a creer que existen esos parlantes.

Aclaración:
1) No vale hablar del rendimiento de esos parlantes, por que ya es un hecho probado científicamente que la eficiencia de un parlante casi siempre es inferior al 1% (esto es, el 99% de la potencia aplicada se disipa como calor).
2) La frecuencia no tiene nada que ver, ya que la potencia disipada es independiente de la frecuencia, y si no, puedo hacerla independiente con una red Zobel (esto es hablando de señales de prueba).
3) La masa metálica de la cesta y del iman no tienen nada que ver, por que la bobina NO ESTA EN CONTACTO CON ELLAS y de hecho, está separada por aire que es bastante mal conductor del calor.

Luego de que lleguen a la conclusión de que no pueden existir esos parlantes, podemos volver sobre un post mio al comienzo de este mismo thread.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 20, 2009)

Estamos de acuerdo EZavalla.
La potencia RMS de los parlantes está (muy) inflada, pero son los números que aparecen en los papelitos...
No hay manera de que disipen semejantes cantidades de potencia sin transformarse en antorchas y, como bien decís en aquel post, se valen del enorme rango dinámico del sonido para no quemarse.

Mi post simplemente apunta a _otra_ de las confusiones que se generan en el tema de potencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2009)

Todo bien, Cacho.
Lo puse por que alguien dijo que había que poner un amplificador de 1200 W si tenías un parlante de 1000 W para que el amplificador no "distorsione" y eso tiene dos grandes falacias:
1) Suponer que el amplificador no va a recortar con un headroom de solo el 20%.
2) Que existen parlantes que se banquen semejante potencia, aun cuando aparezca escrito en el calco que traen pegados.

Solo trataba de despertarlos....

Un gran saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 20, 2009)

Existen algunas tecnicas que usan los fabricantes para mejorar la disipacion.
Aca tenes un sub de 12" que tira 2.5KW, no puedo opinar porq nunca lo escuche...tampoco debe ser muy bueno porq con esa excursion del cono....mmm...
http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-9577854-subwoofer-pioneer-12-6000w-ts-w5102spl-_JM

Pero de este otro de 18" si te puedo decir que son increibles:
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=2006
Hace poco montè dos de estos alimentados por una jbl crown en la ranger de un amigo y si que suenan lindo.

Ademas esas potencias de muchos watts generalmente se usan para arreglos de varios parlantes.


Lo que es una lastima es el rendimiento! pero bueno... ya va a salir algo mas eficiente...


----------



## profex (Ene 20, 2009)

Que tal compañeros.

Hay mucha polémica en este post, y eso es bueno, yo por mi parte les pongo algunas consideraciones, no mías, ni inventadas, sino son observaciones que hacen la mayoría de los fabricantes de parlantes. Las encontré dentro de la página de Selenium, pero igual aplican para cualquier marca de componentes. Habla de la dinámica del audio.


"1. La dinámica de un programa musical está constituida por una potencia de pico elevada y una potencia media (incorrectamente llamada RMS) mucho mas baja. Es común encontrarnos programas musicales con un factor de cresta igual o mayor que 10 dB. Siendo el factor de cresta una relación entre la potencia pico y la potencia media.

En el caso de 10dB de diferencia (que corresponde a 10 veces),  a una potencia pico de 100 W le corresponde una potencia media de apenas 10 W.

De este modo se necesitan amplificador con un excedente de potencia para evitar que los picos sean recortados por el amplificador, de esta manera, la potencia media será mucho más baja que la de pico y normalmente es incapaz de producir daño a la bobina del transductor.

2. La distorsión, (generalmente por recortes (clip)) producidas por amplificador de potencia insuficiente, generan armónicas (frecuencias que no se encuentran en el programa original) que elevan significativamente la potencia aplicada a un driver.

En la práctica nos encontramos que los amplificador de potencia menor, queman las bobinas con más facilidad que los amplificador de mayor potencia."

Aclaro...

No lo digo Yo, es una traducción de un documento que se encuentra en:

http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/downloads/downloads.asp?tipo=4

y que cualquiera puede consultar. Hay documentos muy interesantes ahí. 

Está este otro documento trata de lo mismo y está mejor explicado:

http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/downloads/trabalhos/AMP.pdf


Y que dice JBL al respecto:

http://www.jblpro.com/catalog/support/getfile.aspx?docid=246&doctype=3

Y así podríamos ir por todas las marcas y encontraríamos prácticamente lo mismo.

Espero que les sirva para aclarar un poco.


Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 20, 2009)

Un buen aporte para que los compañeros se informen un poco mas,saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2009)

COOL! Es lo que dije hace dos meses   

El artículo de selenium esta errado en el tema de que las armónicas son las que dañan, pero el artículo de JBL es totalmente correcto y eso de lo que habla se llama "compresión de potencia" y es lo que hace volar los tweeters y medios y a veces los woofers cuando el amplificador recorta. De todas formas, nadie puede escuchar con distrosión de mas del 5% así que eso de que los amplificador chicos matan los parlantes....bueno, me parece mas marketing que otra cosa.

Bueno, podríamos seguir hablando de esto, pero ya que lo tienen ahí me alegro que lo encontraran ustedes.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 21, 2009)

Sí...es lo que dijo EZavalla hace un buen tiempo y no choca con lo que dije yo.

Efectivamente el "clipeo" (recorte) destruye parlantes (el gráfico que explica esto está en el artículo de JBL, en la primera columna de la segunda hoja) porque tiende a formar ondas "cuadradoides" y la distorsión _puede llegar a generar_ ondas como esas (como dice el artículo de Selenium), pero para eso hace falta una Distorsión Armónica ENORME. Si alguien encuentra aunque sea un poquito de placer en oir eso, entonces le debe gustar ir a una forja y escuchar los martinetes pegando sobre los yunques.

Todo el artícuo de Selenium se basa en que alguien incapaz de oir esos recortes y distorsiones es quien opera el equipo. Habla de usar parlantes de 600W con amplificador de hasta 2400W con un adecuado procesador que acomode las señales.
Si leemos con atención el final de la segunda página de este artículo, encontramos una advertencia que traduzco:
"Atención: Muchos procesadores digitales tienen limitadores que no funcionan adecuadamente y no son capaces de actuar con la velocidad necesaria, dejando que los picos *que deberían ser limitados* pasen libremente..."
Parte de la base de tener por lo menos 10dB de variación en las ondas, para poder achatar los 6dB superiores, dando un rango dinámico más acotado que deja al amplificador con un headroom de 6dB (lejos del recorte y de la distorsión) y a los parlantes con una señal dentro de sus límites (600W en este caso). El parlante no "ve" nunca más potencia que la nominal para la que fue diseñado.
Manejando la entrada para que la salida no pase de cierto nivel ¿cómo no se va a poder?. 
Ahora, ¿si hablamos de un equipo sin uno de estos procesadores y el parlante efectivamente tiene en sus bornes los 2400W? Mejor busquemos a alguien que lo repare...

Este trabajo de Selenium es un compendio de datos ciertos, pero acomodados y mezclados de manera extraña, amén de caer en contradicciones (Ver al principio de la hoja 1, donde dice que la potencia media es llamada erróneamente RMS, y al final de la tercera hoja donde habla de la "potencia media (RMS)..." ¿en qué quedamos?).
Separando la paja del trigo, un punto interesante del artículo está al final, desde la contradicción a la que hago referencia en adelante.

Con respecto al de JBL: es más serio aunque, coincidiendo con EZavalla, suena un poco a publicidad.

Profex, buenos artículos. Gracias por compartirlos.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 22, 2009)

entonces como explican esto... e igual de paso me explican a mi. jeej.

Dice *QSC*.
*
 For best results, the amplificadorfier should be capable of outputting 1 1/2 to 2 times the loudspeaker's rated continuous power capacity.*

Bien, no creo que esto sea un mero truco publicitario hecho por *QSC*, resumiendo lo de arriba dice:

*Para mejores resultados, el amplificador debe ser capaz de "sacar" de 1 1/2 a 2 veces la capacidad de potencia continua de la bocina*

Bien, bien, esto dice que si tengo un woofer de 1000W RMS, mi amplificador debe ser capaz de proveer "para mejores resultados" 1500W RMS... 2000W RMS para el maximo HUMO... Que alguien me explique.

Esto tambien lo he visto en el AudioCar, Mounstros (no hay otra manera de describirlos) Amp de 2500W RMS conectados a woofers de solo 1200W RMS y "termales" 2500W, sin que el woofer estalle y salga el cono volando a 100 m/seg. Como se explica eso. 

*acaso nos han estado engañando, sobredimensionando las bocinas a proposito para venga QSC y diga que si te soporta 15000W RMS????*

Yo tambien yo he comprobado en mi casa. Un dia el estereo de mi sala se echo a perder y lo remplazamos con otro, el chiste es que desarme el estereo y quedaron solo los bafles con las bocinas, los bafles en cuestion traian una etiqueta que decia: MAX POWER 80W. eran coaxiales woofer de 8" y medio de 3.5". y en mis tiempos de locura se las acople a una etapa que se bancaba 250W RMS a 4Ω, imaginen. originalmente la etapa la trabajaba con unos woofers de 12" de 150W RMS 8Ω, y los bafles "nuevos" eran de 8Ω, en paralelo 4Ω. en pocas palabras las bocinitas de 8" recibian 250W RMS y eso que soy generoso, el poder alcanza hasta unos 320W con la luz alta.

Para mi que es solo un mito. Aunque deberia de haber ciertas normas con los amplificadores. Seguro alguien diria que los poderes QSC pos tienen ganancia y se le puede ajustar conforme el altavoz que se tenga... pero los calculos dicen 2 veces la potencia RMS del parlante para un funcionamiento optimo!1.

*Para terminar QSC es una empresa super seria, mis respetos; igual Peavey y Crown.*

Siempre he dicho que es un mito. Amplificador de 2500W RMS a 1Ω no va a quemar parlante de 1250W RMS presentando a la salida del amplificador una impendancia de 1Ω con una TDH menor al 0.1%.



> fernandoae escribió:
> 
> AZ81 escribió: Si tienes un amplificador de 170W no se le puede meter un Woofer de 150W, esa es la primera ya que tarde o temprano lo quemas, la primera norma es si tienes un amplificador de 20W los altavoces deben ser de 30W para evitar posibles picos del amplificador que puedan estropear los altavoces, mi consejo es que como minimo le metas un Woofer de por lo menos 200W o 250W, Así evitaras que el altavoz se queme.
> Antonio
> ...





Saludos.

Tacatomon.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 22, 2009)

"Bien, bien, esto dice que si tengo un woofer de 1000W RMS, mi amplificador debe ser capaz de proveer "para mejores resultados" 1500W RMS... 2000W RMS para el maximo HUMO... Que alguien me explique.

Esto tambien lo he visto en el AudioCar, Mounstros (no hay otra manera de describirlos) Amp de 2500W RMS conectados a woofers de solo 1200W RMS y "termales" 2500W, sin que el woofer estalle y salga el cono volando a 100 m/seg. Como se explica eso."

Sabes porque te dicen de tener hasta el doble de potencia en el amplificador? Para hacerlo trabajar mas lejos de donde empieza la distorsion, y no se te queman los altavoces si son mas chicos porque los amplificadores traen un "ajuste de ganancia"...

Yo en este momento tengo una potencia BOSS de 1000W alimentando dos sub de 12" de 350W cada uno( tuve que vender la de 3500W porque necesitaba la platita jeje) pero te puedo asegurar que no se quema nada si el sistema esta bien ajustado (graves, agudos, crossovers, LPF,HPF, etc)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 22, 2009)

es lo que digo yo... no es un mito es verdad.

nada se quema.

...para que vas a tener un amplificador de 2500WRMS si con la ganancia lo vas a limitar a 1300WRMS... un ejemplo fernandoae. se supone que hay que despejar si se queman los parlantes con la ganacia maxima del amplificador........ yo ya o he comprobado y visto.

Saludos.

Tacatomon.

PD: me refiero a las potencias de audiocar, en las profesionales entran compresores y demas jaladas.

Aunque aun me quedan dudas.

Que pasaria si probaramos con un amplificador de 2300W RMS una bocina soubwoofer y una profesional.. digamos la Eminence KiloMax Pro 18A que se banca 1250WRMS y un SOLO-BARIC L7 de la Kicker de 1000WRMS, ambos en el cajon reflex recomendado de fabrica. Se Quemarian===?......

Pues no, no se queman... dudas noooo.

No logro simularlo mentalmente.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2009)

Muchachos...todavía no han caído en como es la historia de la potencia de los amplificador?

La música tiene una cosa que se llama *rango dinámico*, que basicamente es la relación entre la maxima potencia disponible en la señal musical y la mínima que existe en el mismo espacio de musica. Esta relación, hablando de potencias, es de 10 a 15 dB (y puede ser mas, pero esto ya es de 10 a 32 veces). Entonces, para que el amplificador no distorsione, hay ponerlo (como maximo) al 10% de la potencia maxima que admite (San_Cacho, no voy a meter los compresores para hacer mas lío).

CCOOOMMMMOOOOO! Yo me compré un amplificador de 2500W y el maximo volumen que puedo darle es de 250 Watts? Tai loko, viteh?

Sip...así es (claro que depende de las música que cada uno escuche) por que en caso contrario vas a tener distorsión por recorte, con los riesgos y el mal sonido que eso implica. Lo bueno de esto, es que cualquier parlante que se banque 250 watts va a andar bien con este bruto amplificador

Yo les recomiendo que estudien el concepto de rango dinámico de la musica y van a entender como funciona esto. SI quieren ayuda extra, busquen mis posts al comenzo de este hilo. Y espero que se saquen de la cabeza el concepto de "sobrealimentar" por que parece creado por un trasnochado que no tenía idea del audio.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 22, 2009)

es que es para agarrar mas incautos....... no saben que si se probase todo con una senoidal pura todo echaria humo.

Ok´s entendido al 100%.

Gracias ezavalla


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 22, 2009)

"para que vas a tener un amplificador de 2500WRMS si con la ganancia lo vas a limitar a 1300WRMS... un ejemplo fernandoae. se supone que hay que despejar si se queman los parlantes con la ganacia maxima del amplificador........ yo ya o he comprobado y visto. "
Tampoco tan asi che! jaja... tengo una de 1000 Rms y 700Rms en los subs... no es un desperdicio tan grande de potencia.
Si no hay mucha distorsion no se quema nada de nada. 

Con la musica electronica que es lo que me gusta a mi hay que tener cuidado jeje... 
Che que manera de haber opiniones diferentes aca   Esta interesante la cosa.
Cualquier duda me preguntan.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 23, 2009)

jajajaja.

saludos a todos

Tacatomon.


----------



## acussep (Feb 16, 2009)

Hay que ser suficientemente gil para meter (o intentar meter) 10kW de potencia musical en un auto. Con el  SPL que se puede lograr con eso lo unico que se logra es romperse timpanos y contaminar el ambiente jodiendo a los demás. Ya 200W de potencia es una exageración adentro de un lugar tan chico.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 16, 2009)

200W no es NADA... y mas si pretendes hacer fiestas al aire libre...
CADA LOCO CON SU TEMA...
A mi me gusta y no soy gil


----------



## acussep (Feb 16, 2009)

Jaja, no quise poner tono agresivo, solo que me imagino que nunca podrias tener un equipo de 10kw funcionando al taco con musica electronica adentro del auto, me parece una locura y seguramente te perforaría los timpanos, por lo que aparte de los 10kw en 2 años vas a necesitar tener un aparatito en la oreja para escuchar cuando te hablan. 
De cualquier manera volviendo al tema, por experiencia aprendi que no es bueno sobredimensionar amplificador, en lo que al audio semi-pro para abajo respecta. Tarde o temprano alguien va a girar la perilla demasiado y los parlantes van a echar humo.
Por otro lado suponiendo que tenemos un amplificador "chico" y parlantes "grandes" cuando forzamos el amplificador, empieza a clipear y empieza a reproducir ondas cada vez mas "cuadradas",  significa una carga extra bastante importante para los tweeters, que son naturalmente mas delicados, tarde o temprano tendremos tweeters quemados.
Tambien es mas facil saber donde está el límite operativo del amplificador (donde dice "max", o donde la perilla ya no da mas, o donde se empiece a escuchar feo) que el limite del parlante.


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2009)

No tengo muchas ganas de escribir...

Es mejor tener mas potencia en los amplificador que en los altavoces, evitas distorcion bla bla y demas razones, eso si, que a nadie se le ocurra tocarte el master de la mesa porque sino vas a tener que leer https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23896.html  

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 4, 2009)

Aunque hay gente que se dedica mas a esto que yo, simple mortal! 

Cito el siguiente texto:

Es general, para sonorización, se debe elegir un amplificador cuya potencia de salida esté por encima del aguante de potencia del altavoz. Esto se debe a que un amplificador sólo entrega la potencia especificada con señal senoidal, y entrega mucha menos potencia para una señal real con dinámica.

Por ello, se recomiendan amplificador que entreguen un 50% más de potencia que la potencia media (RMS) del altavoz. Por ejemplo, para una caja de 450W, podríamos usar un amplificador que entregara 700W. Si utilizamos un amplificador pequeño, no obtendremos el nivel suficiente ni la sensación (de nivel) suficiente, así que tenderemos a saturar el amplificador y con ello pondremos en peligro la integridad del altavoz. Esto es solamente una norma general, que puede tener que modificarse en función de las aplicaciones concretas (por ejemplo, no es infrecuente encontrar relaciones de 2:1 para las vías de agudos dada su mayor dinámica y por no resultar caro este sobredimensionamiento) y otros factores (como puedan ser lo conservador o no de la cifra de potencia admisible especificada por el fabricante).

*NOTA:* Esta recomendación es para aplicaciones de refuerzo sonoro. En otras aplicaciones las relaciones son diferentes e incluso contrarias; por ejemplo, en un combo de guitarra la potencia del altavoz ha de ser muy superior a la del amplificador debido al uso frecuente de grandes dosis de distorsión en el amplificador.

Esa es una copia fiel de la siguiente página!
http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/aguantedepotencia.htm


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola YoAngel



			
				yoangel dijo:
			
		

> ...no obtendremos el nivel suficiente ni la sensación (de nivel) suficiente, así que tenderemos a saturar el amplificador y con ello pondremos en peligro la integridad del altavoz.


_Mi Tarzán. Usar caja de ruido para aturdir simios en selva. Si no tumbar monos de árbol, girar perilla y poner más fuerte. También hacer cumpleaños de 15 en tribu vecina._
Y bueno, sin conocimiento ni oído, siempre será poca la potencia. Si esa afirmación de 1,5 veces la potencia de los parlantes en el amplificador fuera exacta, entonces los mismos 700W que eran suficientes antes, se transformadorrman en una nada al conectarlos a una caja de 1500W, que va a sonar igual de fuerte que la otra (supongamos mismo SPL 1W/1m en ambas), pero por alguna extraña razón, ahora voy a saturar el amplificador porque no me parece suficiente potencia. Tarzán decir: _Más fuerte ser mejor, y si causar dolor, ser óptimo_.
Por si fuera poco, quienes tienden a hacer "tarzanadas" con los amplificador son los que más gustan del compresor. Con uno de esos, la dinámica de la música (eso de lo que EZavalla ya habló, y bastante) se reduce, dando amplitudes menores y haciendo que Chita se ponga nerviosa porque se le queman los parlantes al amo.
Si te fijás en el artículo de Selenium que está en este mismo hilo, claramente dice que se use más potencia que la que admiten los parlantes, pero que le pongas un limitador al amplificador. Y un limitador rápido, aclara, porque si no habrá problemas... En pocas palabras, poné más potencia, pero asegurate de que nunca aparezca toda.

Por otro lado, haciendo eso de agregar esa potencia pasamos de P a 1,5P y con eso la diferencia es de 1,75dB en los parlantes. ¿Eso se nota tanto? De ser así, debo estar muy sordo ya...

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2009)

Que maestro Cacho!

Me quedé sin palabras! TARZAN y el audio....JUA JUA!

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2009)

YOANGEL creo que estás encarando el tema al revés.
Potencia Máxima es hasta dónde podés llegar.
Y no te voy a proponer ninguna ecuacíon o teorema, es una cuestión de sentido común.
Si un automóvil corre hasta 180 Kilómetros por hora, eso no quiere decir que salgas a pasear por el centro de tu ciudad a esa velocidad. . . ¡No se estaciona a 180 Kilómetros por hora!
Si comprás unas cubiertas (neumáticos , cauchos) para tu automóvil que son para un MÁXIMO de 180 Kms por hora.
Seguramente no se te ocurriría ponerlas en un vehículo y ¿probarlas a 216 Kilómetros por hora, no?
A ver cómo se le deforman los talones, o se distorciona, se desbanda, o rompe, subidito manejándolo.
Tampoco comprarías unas Michelín sin límite de velocidad primero y luego comprarías el automóvil que sea capás de rodarlas ¿no?
La indicación de Máxima potencia admisible... es justamente eso, es hasta dónde anda antes de romperse (distorsiones aparte). ¿capishi?
Si tienes un parlante para 150 Watts RMS y lo manejás con una potencia de 50 Watts RMS. Quiere decir que trabajará cómodísimo , sin exigencias, no se va a romper ni se va a saturar mecanicamente.
¿entendés? ¿por que buscar los límites de la rotura?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2009)

YOANGEL , lo que si es lícito es usar un equipo a menos de lo nominal, para disminuir distorciones.
En equipos muy muy  profesionales, dónde lo que importa es la estabilidad y distorción. Esos equipos están limitados internamente para que sólo tiren el 30% de lo que en realidad podrían dar.
Claro cuando ves sus curvas de respuestas en frecuencia y distorsiónes varias, se te cae la baba, ni calientan , ni nada que se te ocurra
Solo así yo usaría una potencia de 500 con bafles de 250, o sea la potencia a solo 150 o 200 a lo sumo
¿Sin exigir nada , ni electónica ni conos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Que maestro Cacho!
> 
> Me quedé sin palabras! TARZAN y el audio....JUA JUA!
> 
> Saludos!



Tu ser muy amable. Si necesitar Tantor para ir al mercado, yo prestar. Tener alarma y Vigía   .

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 5, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

otra vez....

extrañamente me hacen acordar al usuario maravillasaudio, con sus expectaculares etapas de 70kw mono, y sus increibles capacitores inalambricos, (haay si los viera el señor tesla  )
aver yo ando metido en el tema de potencias de motores electricos

hagamos una burdisima comparacion

los 20hp extraidos del motor, bueno supongamos que tenemos 2 subwoofers , en teoria esos 20hp de consumo se van a los parlantes suponiendo un rendimiento del 100% (   ) suponiendo un 50% de rendimiento dispondriamos unos 10hp estereo 5hp (5 por parlante) SE QUE NO TIENE NADA QUE VER PERO TIENE QUE VER jaja 

que movemos con 5 hp, mmm el aire acondicionado del auto, etc,  yendo a potencias practicas 5 hp bastan para levantar 500kg volviendo al señor parlante no digo que sea asi, pero aproximadamente tendrias unos 500kg de empuje teoricos en el parlante

eso suponiendo un rendimiento del 50% 

....burdo pero cierto....

ahora quiero ver una prueva consisa, real,cuerda, intelectualmente valida que exponga algo asi como 2500w de una etapa de car audio, con una impedancia de carga cortocircuito si quieren , y un ociloscopio realizando la medicion correspondiente, 

en fin, no se, yo estoy contento con mis 2 amplificador de 100w 

ah, y si vuelve el señor "70kv" le paso la direccion de atucha o salto grande para la alimentacion de la fuente

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 5, 2009)

> Si tienes un parlante para 150 Watts RMS y lo manejás con una potencia de 50 Watts RMS. Quiere decir que trabajará cómodísimo , sin exigencias, no se va a romper ni se va a saturar mecanicamente.
> ¿entendés? ¿por que buscar los límites de la rotura?



Amigo, un parlante de 150W puede ser quemado facilmente por un amplificador de 50W si se encuentra en recorte lo que hace que aparesca nivel DC en la salida del amplificador esto es lo que lo daña...

Estoy de acuerdo de colocar un amplificador de un poco mas de potencia para evitar los recortes o saturaciones del amplificador, dando una mejor calidad de sonido.

Saludos.[/quote]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Amigo, un parlante de 150W puede ser quemado facilmente por un amplificador de 50W si se encuentra en recorte lo que hace que aparesca nivel DC en la salida del amplificador esto es lo que lo daña...



Es que volvemos a lo mismo: *por que debe recortar el amplificador?*
Esas condiciones *NO SON NORMALES*, por lo tanto *NO SIRVEN* para hacer evaluaciones de ningún tipo. Punto.
Cualquier análisis que hagan sobre suposiciones de este tipo *SON COMPLETAMENTE FALACES* y carecen de valor.

PD: Por otra parte, el recorte no produce DC en la salida del amplificador, a menos que la onda sea completamente asimétrica cosa que no sucede ni en la música ni en la voz (quienes respondan en contra de esto...piensen antes de hacerlo). Lo que produce el recorte es lo que se denomina *compresión de potencia* y eso sí que daña a los parlantes por elevación de temperatura de la bobina por sobrecarga.

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 5, 2009)

A esto me referia con DC en la carga, este voltaje constante en la carga (aunque sea por cortos instantes de tiempo) es lo que causa la subita elevacion de temperatura, quemando la bobina...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 22, 2009)

Bueno señores, como siempre trayendo tema de discusión a este thread. Para las personas que quizas le tengan un seguimiento a este post y estén de acuerdo con sobredimensionar o no hacerlo, les recomiendo este link, en donde se hablo mucho de esto.

Pido disculpas al Moderador si estoy haciendo spam!

Sólo quiero recurrir a otros puntos de vista:

http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showthread.php?t=4711

Espero sus comentarios!

PD: créanme que en el enlace también se armó una disputa!
PD2: y también se habla de muchísimos watts rms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2009)

¿No veo cual es el motivo de discusión?.

Primero, la potencia RECIBIDA por el parlante debe ser MENOR y en último caso hasta IGUAL a la soportada por el parlante, so pena de desconarlo.

Segundo, es correctísimo emplear un amplificador de mucha potencia , usado a MENOR potencia para disminuir la distorción. ¡Es lícito!

Tercero. si para musicalizar una fiesta usan compresión para rellenar mejor, y están recortando a ondas "cuadraditas" . . eso ya no es audio , eso es merde !

¿Cuál es la discusión?

.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la discusión?



Tarzán de los Monos no está solo en la selva. Y no es el único que maneja amplificador.
No hay discusión con lo que planteás, pero seres con características simiescas y oídos atrofiados (creo que son parientes de los caracoles en ese aspecto) afirman, reafirman y requetereafirman que hay que poner más potencia en los bornes del parlante para que no se quemen por saturar la salida del amplificador, porque no es posible (según el planteo de ellos) darse cuenta de cuándo está clipeando el amplificador.
Más aun, en el link al que refiere el post de Yoangel (mamita... qué título: Aguante de potencia de altavoces) los mismos genios afirman que las causas de fallas son en su gran mayoría producto de excesos de potencia (sin decirlo) para después recomendar poner más potencia...

_Tarmangani contento. Caer de c*lo al escuchar música de Tarzán. Parlante sufrir consecuencias, pero Gomanganis tener técnico que reparar. A Tantor sangrar oídos y Chita no bajar de árbol por miedo. Ser estupendo._

Tanto escándalo y con sólo un poco de criterio se acaba el asunto...

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 27, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ... es correctísimo emplear un amplificador de mucha potencia , usado a MENOR potencia para disminuir la distorción. ¡Es lícito!


Ese es el planteamiento! 

Ademas con todo esto de que los parlantes no pueden ser de 1000W continuos ni una potencia entregar 2000W continuos. No veo porque razón no se pueda sobredimensionar, si en tal caso, siempre estaremos con una potencia ficticia!  

De igual manera yo tengo 2 amplificador. 

*1) 20 + 20 Wrms. *Le tengo conectado: 
_Canal a: _subwoofer 12" de 4ohm unos pioneer a según de 300Wrms
_Canal b: _subwoofer 12" de 4ohm unos pioneer a según de 300Wrms
A este amplificador antes le tenia conectado ademas 1 subwoofer JVC 12" en serie con los pioneer en cada canal, pero entrega mas poder en los 4ohm con 2 sub; que en serie y 8ohm con 4 sub. 

*2) 50 + 50 Wrms.* Le tengo conectado: (todas las conexiones en paralelo)
_Canal a: _2 balas, 4 tweeter piezoeléctricos, 1 driver de compresión 1", 1 woofer 12" y 1woofer 15" 
_Canal b: _2 balas, 4 tweeter piezoeléctricos, 1 driver de compresión 1", 1 woofer 12" y 1woofer 15" 

PD: Creo que ya me hacen falta muchos amplificador, si quiero sobredimensionar para cada altavoz    ops:


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2009)

¡Y eso es lo que venimos diciendo desde hace rato!
El tema es que todos los argumentos que aparecieron (incluyendo el foro alque hiciste referencia hace poco) dicen que para usarlos al máximo de potencia, hay que poner amplificadores que entreguen 1,5;2;3;4; y vaya uno a sabér cuántas veces más potencia que la que pueden manejar los parlantes.

Si leés lo que decía EZavalla allá lejos y hace tiempo sobre la dinámica de la música, plantea algo muy parecido. Que el pico de la música alcance el valor máximo de potencia del parlante. Si el amplificador es capaz de entregar más...
Si leés lo que digo yo por ahí, es más o menos lo mismo.
Si leés lo que dice el artículo de Selenium, que en teoría se opone a lo que decimos... En realidad no se opone: Dice que uses más potencia, pero con un buen limitador.

La gran cantidad THD de la que hablan por ahí, aparece recién con el amplificador trabajando en el límite y el clipping, aparece con el amplificador saturado. Esos dos argumentos hablan de amplificadores trabajando a máxima potencia.
Aclarado eso, si querés ponerle un amplificador de 250.000W a una caja que puede manejar 50W, podés. Todo va a funcionar bien siempre y cuando no sobrepases la potencia del parlantito, sea poniendo bajo el volumen, sea usando un limitador, sea...

Y dos detallecitos:


			
				Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> Ademas con todo esto de que los parlantes no pueden ser de 1000W continuos ni una potencia entregar 2000W continuos. No veo porque razón no se pueda sobredimensionar, si en tal caso, siempre estaremos con una potencia ficticia!


De acuerdo en lo de los parlantes, aunque no en lo de la potencia. Sí puede haber alguna que entregue 2000W continuos. Es impráctica, inútil, desperdicia mucha energía en forma de calor... Pero se puede.
Si todo el planteo viene de usar los valores comerciales de las potencias, entonces sí, sobredimensioná tranquilo que esos están infladísimos y no vas a tener más potencia en el amplificador que en los parlantes.
De los que estamos hablando acá es de potencia, no de una etiqueta.





			
				Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> A este amplificador antes le tenia conectado ademas 1 subwoofer JVC 12" en serie con los pioneer en cada canal, pero entrega mas poder en los 4ohm con 2 sub; que en serie y 8ohm con 4 sub.


Y claro que entrega más potencia así. Si no entendí mal lo hacés trabajar en 4 u 8Ω... P=V²/R, y podemos considerar a efectosde aproximar los números que V es constante. Groseramente, en 4Ω entrega el doble de potencia que en 8Ω (en rigor de verdad es un poco menos).

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 27, 2009)

Volviendo al tema de sobrealimentación...

estoy armando un autoamplificador con TDA2052, el cual dice proveer una potencia de 40watts nominal y a eso le voy a cargar con varios parlantes y tweeters.

la onda es que deberia comprarme un transformador de 15+15V, rectificarlo, y asi alimentar a los integraditos.

así he hecho durante años.

hoy dia tengo un transformador de 24+24V por 5A sin rectificar. rectificado me tira unos 33V por rama, y me parece q es medio mucho.

obviamente siempre se puede sobrealimentar a un equipo, pero tambien aumentara la corriente que circula por el circuito.

mi pregunta es: podría alimentar mi amplificador con ese transformador? ?

saludos desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Volviendo al tema de sobrealimentación...
> ...tengo un transformador ... me tira unos 33V por rama, y me parece q es medio mucho.
> 
> obviamente siempre se puede sobrealimentar a un equipo, pero tambien aumentara la corriente que circula por el circuito...



¿Leíste algo de lo anterior? ¿Lo entendiste?
En ningún momento fue el voltaje de alimentación de un amplificador lo que se trató, sino la potencia aplicada a los parlantes.
De todas forma, y como off topic, tu integrado se quema con ese voltaje. Leé el datasheet (yo acabo de hacerlo).
Si dice Absolute Maximum Ratings, quere decir que no se juega con eso... y te da +-25V como tope.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2009)

DJ DRACO . . .  ¿probaste con la buena? JAJAJA

con la buena fuente de alimentación digo

Va de onda che !


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 14, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si todo el planteo viene de usar los valores comerciales de las potencias, entonces sí, sobredimensioná tranquilo que esos *están infladísimos y no vas a tener más potencia en el amplificador que en los parlantes.*
> De los que estamos hablando acá es de potencia, no de una etiqueta.


*Fue difícil entenderlo pero esa que decís es la cruda realidad.* 
Ellos mandan hasta sobredimensionar un 60% mas pero es porque el amplificador no da lo que dice ni la etiqueta ni el manual.  

En el post numero 144 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9181.html


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola muchachos, algo que encontre por ahi para complementar lo de la potencia.

http://www.meyersound.com/spanish/support/papers/amp_power.htm

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias por ese último aporte Oscar, se me hizo de gran utilidad informaciónrmativa.

*Cito lo siguiente (espero puedan digerir bien esto que leerán):*

"Las investigaciones de Meyer Sound han descubierto que, para poder reproducir música sin comprimir la señal, el amplificador de potencia deberá ser capaz de mantener la reproducción de una onda sinusoidal a su amplitud total (i.e. cuando la amplitud pico de la señal sinusoidal alcanza la máxima fluctuación de voltaje sin saturación) bajo la carga determinada por al menos 500 milisegundos. Meyer Sound se refiere a la potencia promedio durante estos 500 milisegundos como "potencia instantánea real" (potencia burst real). La potencia pico de salida deberá durar al menos 100 milisegundos para poder ser útil para reproducción musical."

Fuente (del mismo articulo publicado por Oscar Monsalvo): 
http://www.meyersound.com/spanish/support/papers/amp_power.htm

*¿ 500 milisegundos ó 0.5 segundos ?* Quinientos es mucho mas que cero punto cinco, creo que es por Marketing que utilizan los ¡QUINIENTOS!. 

De cualquier modo mi oído ni mi cuerpo en ese tiempo ni se enteran de la potencia que ocurrió. ¿POTENCIA PROMEDIO en 0.5 seg?     ¿ entendí mal, o ellos toman los Vatios RMS en ese instante de tiempo tan ... cortísimo ?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 30, 2009)

Podría ser aún más grande: 500000us.
Medio millón de microsegundos es un número interesante, ¿no te parece?

El artículo dice que, para audio, con 500ms alcanza para reproducirla bien.
Entonces la potencia que declaran es la que puede entregar el amplificador durante ese medio segundo.

¿Cómo miden?
Meten una señal senoidal de cierta amplitud y se fijan cómo la reproduce sobre cierta carga. Si logra mantenerla durante 1/2 segundo, se usa ese voltaje para calcular la potencia. 
Un número más vendedor que el de siempre. 
Estándar distinto, número más grande, más ventas y... ¿Por qué será 1500W de estos nuevos suenan más bajo que un valvular de 100W?

Ah... 100W RMS bien medidos... Era por eso...  

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Jul 30, 2009)

Quisiera poner una opinion.

Aclaro que mi postura es que el parlante debe soportar mas potencia que el amplificador (digamos un 50% mas para ser gráfico). Un amigo aficionado al audio hace unos 15 años construyó sus propias cajas que utilizó por años con su amplificador Yamaha de 100W RMS por canal escuchando música clásica, pero un día, jugando con un micrófono se le produjo un acople y se quedó sin sus dos tweeters RCF, pregunta, Nunca llegan los W RMS a la carga?!, parece que a veces si.
Por algún motivo, las lamparas incandescentes se fabrican para 220V, no para 180 ó 190V que es lo que tenemos normalmente en la red en Argentina, se entiende?.

Si bien es razonable utilizar amplificador de mas potencia que las cajas para no recortar, no me parece nada saludable desde una óptica de seguridad.

Yo tengo 42 años, y, o me perdí algo o los Watts se han ido degradando con el tiempo, a finales de los 70s, un estèreo para auto entregaba la fabulosa cifra de 4,5 + 4,5 W RMS en 4 ohms y uno de marca arrimaba los 7 +7W, eso si con 10% de THD, un amplificador hogareño de 100W RMS por canal era algo de otro planeta, y eran exclusividad de bolsilos privilegiados. 

Mi hermano (10 años mayor que yo) era Disc Jockey, y junto con 3 amigos ponìan mùsica con un Audinac At510 y dos cajas con cuatro RE LEEA c/u, parece cómico no?, pero..........., es verdad.

En mi casa tengo un JVC que entrega 31W RMS por canal con un THD bajìsimo, con unos bafles Technics de 100W RMS, (Woofer de 12"), por ahí veo en mercadolilbre gente que pregunta si los amplificador que venden de 150W RMS le van a mover unos Woofers de 15"?! a lo que contestan obviamente que si y que si usan menos potencia no se los va a moverrrrrrr. Mi JVC tiene indicador de potencia de pico con LEDs, a un nivel de escucha normal, el promedio de potencia indicado, no supera el par de Watts, y se escucha realmente fuerte y el woofer se mueve!, y si subis hasta unos 10W tiembla la casa, no hay ventana o cosa colgada en el living o en una habitaciòn que no vibre!, al punto que interfiere con lo que escucho. La indicación de potencia máxima es de 80W (no prende NUNCA!), pero el de 30W cuando escuchas en torno a los 10 se enciende muchas veces, con música en donde hay violas con algun tono sostenido,.............. y le pasa cerca a la potencia máxima y el pico se transformadorrma en contínuo!.
Ahora bien, si seguis subiendo el volumen se empieza a notar como se achica el rango dinámico.

Me parece que poner un parlante de menos potencia que la del amplificador va en contra de la naturaleza de la electrónica, el amplificador seguramente estará esperando para dar el sarpazo, no se olviden que si es de marca, los Watts están! y pueden salir en el momento menos esperado.

Sin ofender a nadie eh!, todo con la mejor de las ondas, estoy exponiendo mi punto de vista, pero leí antes que 200W RMS en un auto no es gran cosa, ...........digoooo,.... de que estamos hablado?, si translado lo que tengo en mi casa a dentro del auto, me van a sangrar los oídos!.

Actualmente alcanzar potencias de cientos de wattios no es tan complicado como en las décadas pasadas, pero creo que las grandes marcas han creado mucha confusión en las cifras y hablar hoy de 100W es como referirse a una noblex carina!
hay potencias para auto que dicen en un tamaño mas grande que la caja 500W RMS, y abajo en letra unas 500 veces mas chica dice sobre 1 ohm, con 14.4V y viento sur.

No veo que nadie se refiera al SPL, cuando en realidad, aumentando el SPL en 3dB, equivale a duplicar la potencia del amplificador, el oído humano responde en forma logarítmica en incrementos del doble de potencia, es decir de 10 a 20, 40 a 80, de 200 a 400, etc.

Para que pasar de un amplificador de 300W a uno de 600W si se puede mejorar el SPL de la caja?.

Bueno, en fin, si trabajás con equipos de marca, con datos serios, me arriesgo a decir que en el 90% de los casos parlante chico-amplificador grande, gana el amplificador!.


Saludos a todos!.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 30, 2009)

Aplausos Xavirom.

Estamos muy de acuerdo.
Lo que te estás perdiendo en las cuestiones de Car Audio es que se usan unos parlantes que dan asco en lo que respecta a rendimiento. Tienen suspensiones de goma tratada con cemento de Uganda, arañas de algún material de la era espacial, ultraresistente, hipercaro y supersofisticado (y rígido como el qué más) y conos de Kevlar veteado con Mantecol.

Todo eso hace que el parlante necesite de un martillo neumático para moverse, el Mantecol atrae a las moscas y los materiales extraños les suben el precio. 
Por lo del martillo neumático, el SPL que entregan es... bueno, se entiende que "malísimo" se queda corto.
Por lo de carísimo se entiende que se ven muy lindos y faroleros, pero sólo eso.
Por si las moscas, no los compro ni loco.

Si vamos a la Página de Rockford Fosgate (es algo así como el QSC de Car Audio) y miramos los parlantes que venden, la enorme mayoría andan por los 85/88 dB@1W@1m. Alguno llega a los 90.
Y son caros. 
Ya 100W no parecen tanto (aunque lo son).

De las potencias mentirosas ya hemos discutido una cantidad por este tema y por otros, y estamos de acuerdo también en que la gran mayoría es un lindo cuento, pero no de hadas.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 31, 2009)

Ya vieron el precision devices de 24" PD2450, es un parlante muy poderoso, y con los nada despreciables 1000w RMS, con esa bobina de 6" creo que si los puede dar.

http://www.precision-devices.com/showdetails.asp?id=17

Con respecto a lo de la potencia me ha surgido una inquietud:

La fuente de alimentacion de un ampiflicador (transformador, filtrado etc) se dimenciona en base a la reproduccion de una señal senoidal, con esto que hemos tratado de que un amplificador con una señal de musica genera solo 1/3 de la potencia que generaria con señal senoidal, quiere decir que el diseño de la fuente esta errado porque se estaria desperdiciando energia que jamas sera usada, ya que dificilmente se llegaria a usar el amplificador con señales senoidales puras.

Lo digo porque he desarmado varios transformadores de amplificador de fabrica entre ellos un peavey PV2000 y tiene dos secundarios de 65 - 0 - 65 vac en un transformador no muy grande y el alambre no es muy grueso.

Si me equivoco corrijanme, si alguien tiene algo que agregar...

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 31, 2009)

Se dimensiona de esa manera para que el aplificador no sature en los picos musicales. Te imaginas un amplificador QSC que dice sacar 1000W RMS a 8Ohm, pero el transformador solo tiene 1000W RMS. ¿Que pasa entonces con las configuraciones a 4 y 2Ohms?. 

Aparte, se dimensiona de más para que no exista distorción.

PD: Cada vez que veo una Bocina Precision Devices, me babeo y me pongo triste a la vez, por que se que es una de las mejores cosas que creo no poder tener en esta vida.  

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Ya vieron el precision devices de 24" PD2450, es un parlante muy poderoso, y con los nada despreciables 1000w RMS, con esa bobina de 6" creo que si los puede dar.
> 
> http://www.precision-devices.com/showdetails.asp?id=17



No sé si serán 1000W RMS o no, pero no me importa: Es un parlantazo.
- 99dB 1W@1m
- 24"
- Fs 25Hz

Y un "imancito" de cerámica y poco más de 6kg.
Impresionante.
Quiero tener mucha plata para comprar uno y probarlo...




			
				oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto a lo de la potencia me ha surgido una inquietud:
> 
> La fuente de alimentacion de un ampiflicador (transformador, filtrado etc) se dimenciona en base a la reproduccion de una señal senoidal, con esto que hemos tratado de que un amplificador con una señal de musica genera solo 1/3 de la potencia que generaria con señal senoidal, quiere decir que el diseño de la fuente esta errado porque se estaria desperdiciando energia que jamas sera usada, ya que dificilmente se llegaria a usar el amplificador con señales senoidales puras.



El transformador puede ser más chico, y te tenés que apoyar en los capacitores de filtro cuando "viene la ola". El transformador no da abasto y se empiezan a descargar los condensadores (además de saturarse el núcleo y esas cosas feas que pasan).

"Bueno, para eso están los condensadores, ¿no?" diríamos. La cosa es que haciendo las cuentas los fabricantes ven hasta dónde pueden achicar los transformadores (una de las partes costosas del amplificador) sin comprometer demasiado la calidad del sonido.
Tengamos en cuenta que para Peavey (por ejemplo) un ahorro de 10 dólares por amplificador representa un millón si se producen cien mil de esos.
Si hacemos uno en casa, 10 dólares más más o 10 menos no nos van a matar.

En el caso de Car Audio esto es lo que suelen usar para dar potencias altas por un tiempo cortito, y lo que plantea como estándar el artículo de MeyerSound al que hacés referencia unos posts más arriba.
Con eso se baja la potencia del transformador (ahorro de plata) y no la potencia que se pone en letras rojas en la caja.
Un transformador chico, unos capacitores decentemente grandes y picos de corriente aceptables, pero RMS... No, eso sí que no.

Negocios son negocios.

Por el lado de lo que dice Tacatomon, si en 8Ω logran que el pico dure 2s, en 4Ω va a dar 1s y en 2Ω el medio segundo que hace falta para declarar potencias de varios kW "a puro condensador" y no hace falta preocuparse demasiado por protecciones muy complejas porque con la poca potencia que puede entregar el transformador no llegamos a quemarlos  

Otra vez, negocios son negocios.


Esa es mi posición, seguramente alguna más aparecerá.
Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Ago 4, 2009)

Una batería de 1200Ah pesa unos 300Kg, y ni te digo lo que vale, vas a tener que cambiar el auto por un scania y llegado a este punto, me parece mejor comprate un grupo electrógeno y comprate un Crown.

Otra cosita, todavía están vivos los que escucharon los 4,6KW dentro del auto?..............o será que están tan aturdidos y sordos que ya 100W son poca cosa.


----------



## davidb741 (Dic 29, 2009)

me ha gustado mucho este tema, sobre todo porque soy medio aficionado al car-audio y me han aclarado bastantes dudas, la verdad es que ya sospechaba que vivia engañado con eso de los RMS que dicen la gran mayoria de los amplificadores de car-audio.

no se que opinen al respecto de los records mundiales de SPL, que tan facil seria alcanzar esos niveles (180dB) usando altavoces y amplificadores como los mencionados en unos post arriba (precision-devices, crown, etc)?

espero no ser mandado a moderacion por considerar que esté reviviendo posts muertos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

davidb741 dijo:


> no se que opinen al respecto de los records mundiales de SPL, que tan facil seria alcanzar esos niveles (180dB) usando altavoces y amplificadores como los mencionados en unos post arriba (precision-devices, crown, etc)?



No conozco en que condiciones se realizan los ensayos de los records ni como se mide ese nivel de SPL, pero hacé el siguiente razonamiento:

Asumiendo un parlante con una sensibilidad de 105 dB/W/m (difícil, pero posible) y que querés llegar a 180dB medidos a 1m de distancia significa que necesitás ganar 75 dB. Si por cada 3dB es necesario duplicar la potencia entonces tenés que la potencia del ampli vale:
P = 1W * 2^25, lo que es algo que requiere unas cuantas centrales hidroeléctricas para lograrlo , claro...suponiendo que tenés un solo parlante de esos. Si ponés 8 de ellos en paralelo, ganás 6dB por cada par de parlantes agregado, mas otro poco por el aumento de potencia, esto es...ganás 30dB (mas o menos) que se restan de los 75 de antes, y ahora solo hacen falta 45dB o la potencia que sería:
P = 1W * 2^15 = 32 kW    (está bien, puede ser menos, pero no creo que inferior a los 16 kW)

Y 16 kW es medio complicado de conseguir en un auto (a 12V son 1300 amperes ), pero mas complicado es meter en el auto esos 8 parlantes...y que no se te caigan las chapas cuando suenen los 16 kW.

Vos verás...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2009)

Aquí hay un poco, pero no creo que llegue a 180db 

http://www.iasca.com.mx/images/S2020013_JPG.jpg
http://www.iasca.com.mx/images/S2020008_JPG.jpg


----------



## Cacho (Dic 29, 2009)

davidb741 dijo:


> no se que opinen al respecto de los records mundiales de SPL, que tan facil seria alcanzar esos niveles (180dB)...


Lo que hacen en esos casos es usar al auto como una Boom Box. O sea, logran un pico enorme en la curva de respuesta en determinada frecuencia, deformando todo, pero suena fuerte.
Por algo usan simpre las mismas frecuencias para las competencias. Correles unos Hz el tono que le ponen a la entrada y vas a ver que se caen los niveles.

Cuando está "bien diseñado" (entiéndase el sentido de las comillas) el sistema responde "bien", y hace que la música suene como un martillo neumático pegándote en la oreja. EL fin de esos adefesios del audio es lograr un pico en la frecuencia deseada, no escuchar música.

De todas formas se necesitan cantidades obsenas de potencia para hacer esa idiotez, tal como te decía EZavalla, y te recomiendo no gastar toda esa plata en algo taaaaaaaaan útil como romperte los tímpanos.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2009)

@@davidb741
Si rompés el récord de 180db con equipo Qsc, Crown, Peavey, Precision Devices, Beyma, Etc escuchando Salsa. Te romperás los oídos con "Estilo". Pero romperás el récord!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## davidb741 (Dic 29, 2009)

bueno, yo en realidad me referia a algo como esto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjy59QsLF2U

mas videos

las imagenes que mostraste solo son show, no creo lleguen a alto nivel.



Tacatomon dijo:


> @@davidb741
> Si rompés el récord de 180db con equipo Qsc, Crown, Peavey, Precision Devices, Beyma, Etc escuchando Salsa. Te romperás los oídos con "Estilo". Pero romperás el récord!!!
> 
> Saludos!!!



pues la verdad es que sería mas facil con equipo como el que mencionas, digo, tomando en cuenta que si los ponemos en un espacio cerrado como la cabina de un coche pues es mas facil y con el micro a 1m.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2009)

no recuerdo quien dijo que se volaban las chapas del auto con no se que potencia o spl, recuerdo haber visto un video donde una camioneta para este tipo de competencia estaba preparada como si fuera un blindado, tenia hasta un chapon en la puerta, a modo de parante, supongo que para reforzar la carroceria

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 30, 2009)

Ese video parece un "Coitus Interruptus".

Todo para un mugroso zumbido de 60Hz.

Por mis lares (a la vuelta de la esquina de mi casa) Minimo andan con el Reggaeton toodo el día y mira que esa musica tiene muucho Subgrave.

Saludos!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 30, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Todo para un mugroso zumbido de 60Hz.



Porque es la única manera de exigir al máximo el amplificador de forma medianamente constante.


----------



## davidb741 (Dic 30, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Porque es la única manera de exigir al máximo el amplificador de forma medianamente constante.



asi es, ademas de que ese tono del rango de los 50-70hz es precisamente la frecuencia de resonancia de la cabina del coche o creo le llaman "cabin gain"  y la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja del subwoofer y con eso ganan otros cuantos dBs mas, creo eso lo miden con algo que se llama RTA, thermlab, o dispositivos de medicion de marca audiocontrol. Y de hecho hay coches que son mas de show como la cadillac de steve meade que si ponen musica pero pues para competir en SPL pues solamente con tonos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 19, 2010)

Para determinar el aguante de potencia (que también podríamos llamar potencia admisible) de un altavoz, se lo ha de someter a una prueba de potencia. Ésta consiste en alimentar el altavoz con señal de prueba, que normalmente consiste algún tipo de señal de ruido con un margen dinámico controlado, durante un tiempo determinado, habitualmente entre 2 y 100 horas.

La señal de prueba suele ser alguna forma de ruido rosa. El ruido rosa es una señal aleatoria que posee la misma energía en todas la bandas de frecuencia. Por otro lado el ruido rosa no es constante, sino que posee una cierta dinámica. El ruido rosa nos permite de esta forma realizar estudios donde se pone a prueba no sólo el aguante térmico del altavoz, sino también el aguante mecánico.



ezavalla dijo:


> NO EXISTEN PARLANTES QUE SOPORTEN UN KILOWATT EN FORMA CONTINUA!, como no los hay de 700, 500 o 250. Esas potencias son de pico durante unos pocos milisegundos y ahí se acaba la historia.



Éste Woofer: http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=200







Tiene una sensibilidad de 99dB a 1 mt y 1000W AES

De acuerdo a la norma AES2-1984: 

Especifica una señal de ruido rosa con factor de cresta de 6 dB, con un ancho de banda de una década. Por ejemplo, un altavoz de bajos podría usar una banda de 50-500 Hz, mientras que una unidad de agudos podría usar una de 1000-10000 Hz. *La duración de la prueba es de dos horas, tras la cual el componente no deber mostrar daño apreciable.* La impedancia (Z) utilizada será la impedancia mínima del componente.

Fuente: aquí


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2010)

> 99 dB SPL 1W / 1m average sensitivity
> 100 mm (4 in) Interleaved Sandwich Voice coil (ISV)
> *1000 W AES power handling*
> Double Silicon Spider (DSS) for improved excursion control and linearity
> ...


¿ Donde dice que la medición se realizo según la norma *AES2-1984* ?
¿ Donde se especifica como se realiza la medición *"Power Handling"* ?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 20, 2010)

*Power Handling* es potencia admisible, aguante de potencia o manejo de potencia.

Por lo tanto: *1000W AES power handling*

"1000 vatios de potencia admisible cuya prueba de potencia se hace conforme a una de las normas de la AES".

Eso es lo que yo entiendo de esa especificación. De verdad no conseguí donde especificara que se realizo según la norma AES2-1984.

De todas maneras ese woofer lo escogí _al voleo_. 

Pasemos la página con 18Sound y veamos B&C.

.

Sobre B&C encontré este documento: Manejo de Potencia - B&C

Y particularmente sobre este woofer: 18TBX100 









*2)* 2 horas de prueba con señal continua de ruido rosa (factor de cresta 6dB). Potencia calculada sobre la impedancia nominal mínima.

--------------------------

Ademas los encontré hasta de 1.500W AES 18SW100

Y si llegan a tener dudas de la fuente de los enlaces (no oficiales de la marca) de arriba: http://www.bcspeakers.com/page.php?id=54


*Frequently Asked Questions*

*How does B&C calculate their power ratings?*

- B&C Speakers specified Nominal Power Handling is measured according to AES2-1984 standard. The transducer under test is driven for a two hour period with pink noise signal, having a crest factor of 2 (i.e. 6 dB) and filtered to the working range of the transducer itself (for instance, a 50-500 Hz range is typical for woofer testing). Cone loudspeakers with ferrite magnets are tested in free air, while neodymium magnet speakers are mounted in a box whose characteristics (volume and tuning) are described in their technical specifications. Compression drivers are coupled to their recommended horn. Power is calculated using the RMS value of applied voltage – averaged over the test period – and the minimum value of electrical impedance within the working range of the loudspeaker. After the test, the transducer must be in working order, without permanent impact on its technical performance. 

Due to the transient character of most musical programs, whose crest factor is commonly above 8 - 10 dB, it is customary to specify a “Continuous Program Power Handling”, double the Nominal Power Handling, as a recommended amplifier power in order to fully exploit the thermal and mechanical capabilities of the transducer without any clipping in the amplifier stage. On the contrary, when the amplifier is pushed to its limits and shows frequent saturation, its power specification should be less than the rated Nominal Power Handling of the loudspeaker.


PD: en este último párrafo también dice algo sobre la potencia y aquello que se discutía originalmente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2010)

Mirá Yoangel:

Acá hay una cosa MUY IMPORTANTE y es que la forma en la que se especifica la capacidad de manejo de potencia de un parlante NO ES LA MISMA que se usa para la potencia RMS de un amplificador.

En el parlante, como ya has visto, la prueba es con ruido rosa, acotado en frecuencia a la banda útil del transductor y con un factor de cresta (digamos...rango dinámico) de 6dB. Esa es una prueba bastante exigente, pero no se puede comparar al ensayo de potencia de un amplificador con una onda senoidal pura a 1kHz, que estresa al amplificador, a la fuente y a la carga.

La potencia media en el ensayo de parlantes, asumiendo amplitudes de señal equivalentes, es menor que en el ensayo del amplificador. No digo que esté bien o que esté mal, por que en realidad el ensayo del parlante es muy parecido a las condiciones normales de operacion bajo el efecto de un FILTRO ACTIVO (ojo con esto), pero la prueba del amplificador es la peor condición en la que puede trabajar y no refleja la operación real del mismo. Conclusión: la potencia medida del parlante es bastante parecida a la realidad, pero NO ES la potencia real disipada en la bobina, no al menos como se mide en un amplificador.

Bueno....eso....


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2010)

Ezavalla, Te refieres concretamente a que al amplificador, al probarlo con 1kHz es realmente la prueba más exigente que puede haber tanto para el como para el parlante?

Yo tengo una duda: Si con el ruido rosa se puede hacer un poco de estrés mecánico, con 1kHz no va a haber eso... ¿Me equivoco? Si no hay movimiento del cono del altavoz, no hay circulación de aire por el entrehierro y no hay disipación de calor en la bobina vocal...

Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ezavalla, Te refieres concretamente a que al amplificador, al probarlo con 1kHz es realmente la prueba más exigente que puede haber tanto para el como para el parlante?



Claro! Al tener ruido rosa vos tenés variaciones de potencia que hacen que la potencia disipada sea menor, bastante menor, que la onda senoidal pura en amplitudes equivalentes. Una excitación senoidal, a 1kHz o lo que sea, siempre aplica la máxima potencia posible en forma estacionaria.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda: Si con el ruido rosa se puede hacer un poco de estrés mecánico, con 1kHz no va a haber eso... ¿Me equivoco? Si no hay movimiento del cono del altavoz, no hay circulación de aire por el entrehierro y no hay disipación de calor en la bobina vocal...



El stress del que hablaba es electrico, no mecánico...pero no sé de doden sacás que si yo excito el cono con una señal senoidal, el cono NO SE MUEVE  
Mas vale que se mueve!!! si no, no sonaría el parlante!!!
Lo de 1kHz lo dije por que es la frecuencia de referencia para el ensayo de amplificadores, pero eso no significa que si tengo que probar un woofer con onda senoidal pura tenga que hacerlo a 1kHz. A un parlante hay que probarlo en el rango de frecuencia admitido...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2010)

Bueno, no es lo mismo 60Hz que 1Khz en términos de movimiento de conos... Se mueve.. Mas bien, Vibra...
A eso me refería. Es obvio que con 60Hz va a haber menos calentamiento en una bobina que con 1Khz ya que en la primera opción, el cono se mueve más que con la senoide de 1Khz... A eso es a lo que voy.

¿O estoy dejando pasar algo?
Pero sin es el caso que si lo que se requiere es estrés *Eléctrico* con un 1Khz es la mejor forma de hacerlo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 20, 2010)

Tacatomon, la amplitud del movimiento deberia ser el mismo, a menos que el altavoz no reproduzca bien esa frecuencia por sus caracteristicas mecanicas, lo que pasa es que al ser mas alta la frecuencia el ojo practicamente no lo ve.

Edit:

Claro, tambien habria que tener en cuenta para el calculo de potencia que la carga es una bobina y esta tiene parte real y parte compleja.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 20, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Claro! Al tener ruido rosa vos tenés variaciones de potencia que hacen que la potencia disipada sea menor, bastante menor, que la onda senoidal pura en amplitudes equivalentes.


Es como escribiste hace poco: *Los valores RMS dependen de la forma de onda* 

Aunque hay amplificadores que suministran su potencia "RMS" con dos formas de onda: a 1Khz como bien sabemos y otra con ruido rosa.

Y las especificaciones de potencia quedan así: CROWN MA-2402

Ver el archivo adjunto 30867
* Potencia a 1kHz: se refiere a la potencia media máxima en vatios
a 1 kHz con 0,1% THD.

** Potencia de 20Hz - 20kHz: se refiere a la potencia media máxima
en vatios de 20Hz a 20kHz con 0,1% THD.

Ok, hasta ahí vamos mas o menos bien, pero es este manual del mismo amplificador en cuestión (MA-2402) denominado como Especificaciones de Ingeniería y Arquitectura. Expresa lo siguiente:

Rated FTC output in stereo mode with less than 0.1% THD: 685 watts per channel (20 Hz to 20 kHz) into 4 ohms; 495 watts per channel (20 Hz to 20 kHz) into 8 ohms. Rated FTC output in bridged-mono mode with less than 0.1% THD: 1355 watts (20 Hz to 20 kHz) into 8 ohms; 955 watts (20 Hz to 20 kHz) into 16 ohms.

Buscando informacion sobre FTC o *Potencia FTC* encontré esto aquí: Potencia de salida nominal por canal desarrollada continuamente durante un período de tiempo preestablecido, con una gama de frecuencias amplia (20Hz a 20.000Hz) y con unos límites de distorsión específicos.

Quisiera poder haber encontrado mayor detalle de esta "norma" de FTC o Comision Federal de Comercio

De modo sorprendente, resulta que ahora la potencia es menor. Me tomé el trabajo de simplificarlo acá:



Impactante, según estas especificaciones el amplificador no opera en 2ohm por canal y menos en puente 4ohm porque seguramente haya mayor distorsión sin contar el sobrecalentamiento del amplificador. Ésta norma FTC "parece" estricta.


A modo de conclusión, algunos fabricantes de amplificadores realizan la prueba de potencia "RMS" con la misma señal (ruido rosa) con la que se realiza la prueba de altavoces. Aunque no lo expresen directamente. Créanlo se hace un poco difícil encontrar estas especificaciones.

!Hay mucho marketing de por medio¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2010)

Esos son vatios más realistas. En todo caso, el amplificador se defiende y muestra una buena potencia. Y bien por esa norma. Pero el marketing lleva mucho terreno.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 20, 2010)

Para saber la potencia real hay que buscar la cantidad de vatios mas pequeña (y en letrica menuda) que aparezca en el manual del amplificador y del parlante.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2010)

Cuando se mide la potencia de un amplificador se emplea siempre onda senoidal, y se establece para la medición un espectro de respuesta a la frecuencia acotado, casi siempre de 20 Hz a 20 KHz, dentro de este rango si el amplificador es "Decente" NO debiera tener variaciones de la potencia de salida superiores a 1db, preferentemente bastante menos.
Para esto se emplea un Wobulador que no es mas que un generador de audio frecuencia capás de realizar un barrido dentro de esas frecuencias, por supuesto este aparato debe ser capás de dar una salida de tensión constante a lo largo de todo el espectro analizado.

Establecida la respuesta a la frecuencia comienza a ser determinante la distorsión.

Incluso una ves determinada la máxima potencia a cierta distorsión y siempre respetando el rango de respuesta a frecuencia se comienza a determinar la potencia que puede entregar pero en condiciones de uso real.
El amplificador deberá entregar la potencia sin "Prenderse fuego", "Explotar", Etc en condiciones de temperatura ambiente extremas (40ºC a -10ºC) y durante períodos prolongados (24Hs)

Por ejemplo un amplificador que puede entregar 100W dentro del rango de respuesta a la frecuencia y con distorsión admisible, puede que se valla a overheat luego de 1h de uso en esas condiciones, por lo que su potencia deberá ser considerada inferior a los 100W para garantizar la supervivencia del amplificador.

Por último, el amplificador "Casi" en llamas, pero en funcionamiento, deberá aún ser capaz de entregar picos repetitivos de +3db cada tantos milisegundos, sin exceder el nivel de distorsión inicialmente considerado.

La metodología de prueba de amplificadores parecería haber sido escrita por el Marqués de Sade


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 20, 2010)

Me imagino que esas pruebas se haran con cargas puramente resistivas, porque con altavoces cambia la cosa.

Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2010)

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Me imagino que esas pruebas se haran con cargas puramente resistivas, porque con altavoces cambia la cosa....


Nop.
Son dummy load con componente inductiva y capacitiva, se busca presentar al amplificador una carga lo más parecida a un parlante dentro de lo que sea posible.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2010)

Alguna manera de medir la potencia de salida de un amplificador de manera eficaz?
Servira la clasica resistencia Shunt y medir el voltaje en la salida para luego ser mostrada en un display?

Yo lo hago así, con una carga fantasma y una seno de 1khz o de 60hz

Estoy dispuesto a probar las sugerencias en la medida que se pueda... Siempre y cuando no involucre pics... 
Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2010)

Ticatemin dijo:


> Alguna manera de medir la potencia de salida de un amplificador de manera eficaz?........


¿ Leíste algo de lo que llevo escrito ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Leíste algo de lo que llevo escrito ?



Sé de cual manera me hablas Fogonazo, lo que deseo experimentar es un medidor en tiempo real para un amplificador, de tal manera que de siempre muestre la potencia, en los eventos o su uso normal, no para ser usado solo en Bechmarch`s

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Alguna manera de medir la potencia de salida de un amplificador *de manera eficaz*?



Si eficaz es *RMS*, entonces noes posible hacerlo "midiendo tensión", sino que necesitarías algo como un "vúmetro TRUE RMS", para lo cual tenés que excitar un chip tipo LM3915 con un conversor TRUE RMS...hummmm....

Ahora que lo pienso.....pucha que está interesante   

Gracias por la idea!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2010)

una pregunta y porque no queréis involucrar pic tutankamon ,y cual es el objeto osea una ves medido y echas las pruebas al ampli para que quieres seguir teniendo esos datos ,es decir una ves que ya sabes como se comporta el ampli de que sirve tenerlo en el ampli o seria como un instrumento el medidor ?de puro curioso nomas pregunto


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 21, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si eficaz es *RMS*, entonces noes posible hacerlo "midiendo tensión", sino que necesitarías algo como un "vúmetro TRUE RMS", para lo cual tenés que excitar un chip tipo LM3915 con un conversor TRUE RMS...hummmm....
> 
> Ahora que lo pienso.....pucha que está interesante
> 
> Gracias por la idea!!!



A mi también me interesa!!!! Pucha que siiiii . Se me ocurre rectificar la la AC que sale del amplificador y después dividir entre raíz de 2 con opam... Aunque creo que aún no se lo suficiente sobre esto... 
Iré a simular... Pero no se por que presiento que al instalar el multisim en el win7 tendré problemas...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2010)

Tacotumon dijo:


> .........Se me ocurre rectificar la la AC que sale del amplificador y después dividir entre raíz de 2 con opam...


No es ese el método.
Afortunadamente existen unos IC´s que dan el valor RMS de una tensión con (Casi) cualquier forma de onda de una forma relativamente simple y a un costo exorbitante.

*AD636* 

*AD736*

*LH0091*

*LTC1966/67/68*


*Ejemplo de conversión*

*Otro ejemplo*

AD636 : U$ 54 (Cueva del pirata)
AD736 : $53 (Electrónica Liniers)
LH0091: U$99 (Cueva del pirata)

Página de Conversión true RMS de *"Linear Technology"*

Página de Conversión true RMS de *"Analog Devieces"*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2010)

Fogonazo! Gracias por los datos!!!
Ya tenía esos mismos chips registrados, pero me has ahorrado el trabajo de buscarles el precio. Voy a ver que encuentro en T.I (de la vieja Burr Brown), ya que tengo posibilidades de conseguir algunas muestras...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Fogonazo! Gracias por los datos!!!
> Ya tenía esos mismos chips registrados, pero me has ahorrado el trabajo de buscarles el precio. Voy a ver que encuentro en T.I (de la vieja Burr Brown), ya que tengo posibilidades de conseguir algunas muestras...



Ahhhh, El compañero Ez puede conseguir muestras!!!
Tendré que investigar con los bucaneros de por acá haber que puedo sacar...

¿Algún método más simple? El método del opam no sería el más eficaz, en cuanto a precisión...
¿Hacer un tema aparte para charlar a gusto sobre esto?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Algún método más simple? El método del opam no sería el más eficaz, en cuanto a precisión...



No es nada simple, ya que hay dos métodos para hacerlo y no son triviales de implementar. El primero calcula la integral del cuadrado de la tensión de pico y luego divide en el tiempo, así que ahí hay que usar amplificadores logarítmicos o chips que sean multiplicadores de dos cuadrantes, por lo menos. EL otro método es por calculo de la potencia térmica disipada y es todavía bastante mas lío en el apareamiento de los componentes, ya que hay que realimentar térmicamente .
En fin....mejor buscar un chip que lo haga...y en TI no encontré nada "analógico", pero ya tienen un DSP que lo hace....hummmm...demasiado complicado para una prueba....


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

mmm, Ya encontré los precios de los IC`s y no están nada mal... El más accesible (*AD636*) Está en 18USD...

Ya veré como lo consigo y la manera de hacerlo funcionar...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La metodología de prueba de amplificadores parecería haber sido escrita por el Marqués de Sade


¿Actualmente aún se sigue implementando toda esa metodología de prueba? 

¿Podrías mencionar modelos de amplificadores comerciales que hayan sido expuestos a semejantes pruebas?

¿Bajo que código o norma se encuentran esas pruebas? ¿UL, CSA, ETL, FTC, CE, ISO ...?
Si pudieras direccionar un enlace mucho mejor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> .... o chips que *sean multiplicadores de dos cuadrantes*, por lo menos. ....


Por aquí encontré algo:

Código: *MC1494 MULTIPLICADOR DE 4 CUADRANTES* AR$ 65.77.-
Electrónica Liniers



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Actualmente aún se sigue implementando toda esa metodología de prueba? .... .


Este se sometió a esa prueba y la superó, mira el consumo referido a la potencia de salida.
Preferiría no dar nombres de equipos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por aquí encontré algo:
> Código: *MC1494 MULTIPLICADOR DE 4 CUADRANTES* AR$ 65.77.-
> Electrónica Liniers



Será posible?..LPM que sale caro, por que a ese hay que ponerle varias cosas mas para que calcule RMS.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este se sometió a esa prueba y la superó


O sea, son las mismas variables que veo *siempre* en un amplificador de mediana calidad. No se, me imaginaba algo mejor detallado.

Lo rescatable de esas especificaciones es que la respuesta de frecuencia comienza desde 0,5Hz a 20Khz casi sin variaciones en la respuesta (0dB - 0,18dB). Lastima que no es (relativamente) importante por debajo de 20Hz y, ni hablar de su peso.



Fogonazo dijo:


> mira el consumo referido a la potencia de salida.


Si, lo veo. Por lo menos para mi no es nada nuevo.

Éste amplificador de 5.000W (EIA: 1kHz, 1% THD) y 4.000W (FTC: 20 Hz to 20 kHz, 0.1% THD), también muestra el consumo para diferentes estados (impedancia y ganancia).

*Para 120VAC* (en amperio): 




PS: Fogonazo, ese amplificador del manual que colocas ¿es de 1 solo canal?, digo, por ningún lado dice que sea de 2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ....PS: Fogonazo, ese amplificador del manual que colocas *¿es de 1 solo canal?*, digo, por ningún lado dice que sea de 2.



! Sip.¡
En realidad la idea es emplear 3 módulos.
El "Paquete" completo sería un previo de 3 canales, un procesador dinámico de sub-graves y un ecualizador de ambiente en tiempo real.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Éste amplificador ... también muestra el consumo para diferentes estados (impedancia y ganancia).


Y fijate en las eficiencias (lo que entrega en relación a lo que consume): Alrededor del 50/60%. Eso es mucho más creíble que los "mágicos". No digo que sea real lo que ponen porque no testeé nunca un QSC para comparar lo que da con lo que _dicen_ que da, pero se ven números más acordes a lo esperable.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 3, 2010)

Si hablamos de potencia a 1Khz, te recomiendo hasta una de 20KW, ya que con música no sacarás ni 1/3 de potencia media.

Lo que tengo, por lo tanto, con lo que hago medidas. 

Mi amplificador LPS1500 de 800W, tiene impreso detrás 625W a 120VAC... 5,2A de promedio. 

En el siguiente video estaban ese amplificador y otro hechizo de unos 100W. Y vean el consumo con música. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptoz2aP3oQs
Se aceptan críticas del reportaje 

Ven como ajuste la ganancia máxima, justo antes del clip y no saqué mayor consumo. 

Lo máximo que marcó la pinza fue 7,6A - 1,55A = 6A entre los 2 amplificadores  
Y esa es la corriente máxima, la promedio debe ser como 2A 

PD: para nada la considero un test profesional, ni definitivo. Es solo para ilustrar mas o menos la practica. Además estaba solo en la casa, los vecinos de viaje, sin nada que hacer, y sin una _mina_ cerca para invitar a casa. Así que filmé esta _pavada_ 

_Cheee _estoy escribiendo como Argentino...


----------



## Pedro Pihuave (Feb 25, 2014)

Saludos a todos los participantes de este tema, inicialmente lo que quería saber es, qué es más conveniente; la conexión de parlantes en serie o en paralelo y no sé como llegué hasta acá. A pesar que esta duda no logré satisfacerla, si me gustaría que me ayuden diciendo si lo que he leído en estas seis páginas, lo entendí o no.

Primero hay reglas de oro al momento de conectar parlantes a una potencia:

- Leer las especificaciones del fabricante de la potencia.
- Respetar las impedancias mínimas y máximas (en caso de que hayan)

Luego, según todas las contribuciones al tema se puede concluir que:

- Se puede conectar una potencia "mayor" a un parlante "menor" con el objeto de sacarle el mejor partido al parlante, o no sé si es mejor dicho a su sonido, pero se debe considerar que si se utiliza el máximo de volumen a la potencia, la saturación puede malograr el parlante, para evitar esto se utiliza los compresores.

- Lo que no me queda claro es si se puede hacer al revés, es decir, una potencia "menor" con un parlante "mayor". Según uno de los enlaces a otros foros, que alguien subió, dice que esto no es recomendable ya que prácticamente se estaría "desperdiciando" el parlante y la potencia no sería capaz de "mover" al parlante y por consiguiente se pueden dañar por sobrecalentamiento uno o ambos.

Si alguien puede decirme si lo he entendido bien, estaré muy agradecido, claro que si además puede direccionarme a algún sitio para satisfacer la duda inicial de serie o paralelo, pues no me enojo  

Lo que pasa es que soy de los que le gusta hacer sus propias cosas y tengo un celestion para guitarra, si bien es otro cuento ya que ustedes hablan de otro tipo de parlantes, creo que si no comprendo bien todo y hago algo mal y lo termino dañando, créanme que me va a salir la lágrima.

Quiero comprar una potencia y una de las respuestas de Fogonazo a uno de los tantos temas que he leído hoy me ha inspirado, decía algo así como "Potencia buena con parlantes malos dará un sonido malo, pero potencia no tan buena con parlantes buenos dará un sonido bueno" Enseguida pensé en una marca phonic accesible a mi bolsillo, que dice que en los 8ohm de mi celestion de 100W, 97dB, puede sacar 180Wpico y 90Wrms los cuales creo que están dentro de lo funcional. La pregunta surgía cuando pensaba en el futuro vender el parlante y con más presupuesto sacarle el mayor partido a la potencia, entonces vi que sobre 4ohm, esta misma  puede entregar 240Wpico y 120Wrms. Entonces, qué sería mejor? tratar de aprovechar esos watios de salida con dos parlantes en serie o en paralelo (Respetando obviamente los 4ohm y la sumatoria de potencia de los 2 nuevos parlantes). Algún alma caritativa jeje que me de una mano?


----------

